# (Game) Like it, love it, hate it, never tried it -food



## lovesboxers

O.K. Girls and Guy this is the same as movies so here we go:

SPAM in a can


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never tried it.

Avacado


----------



## lovesboxers

love it

guava


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

Menudo


----------



## Sirvinya

never heard of it

Sushi


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it.

Kale


----------



## lollipop

never tried it

salmon


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it!

Lobster


----------



## speerrituall1

Love it - Sushi, especially shrimp and California rolls

Hate it - guacamole &amp; horsemeat


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hmm..

Love It!

Carrots


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love 'em!

Spinach


----------



## Sirvinya

love it

stilton


----------



## Laura

Never tried it

MUSSELLS


----------



## Sirvinya

ewww, hate them

pineapple


----------



## terrigurl2004

Love it

eggplant


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like it

pasta primavera


----------



## starrppl

never tried it

oysters~!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hate it.

creme brule


----------



## Sirvinya

hate it

wild rice


----------



## lovesboxers

never tried it

chicken fettucine


----------



## lollipop

Never heard of fettucine

fennel bulb


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like it.

Chicken Terihaki (sp?)


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

chicken enchiladas


----------



## terrigurl2004

like it

candied apples


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it!

Escargot


----------



## lollipop

never tried

brocolli


----------



## Sirvinya

don't like it

pizza


----------



## lollipop

love it

potato


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like it.

Salmon


----------



## karrieann

love it

hummus


----------



## Sirvinya

love it

Sun-dried tomatoes


----------



## lollipop

like it

sushi


----------



## lollipop

like it

hotdog


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hate it.

Scallops


----------



## lollipop

never tried

spaghetti


----------



## cottoncandy

its ok but prefer other kinds of pasta

ham and eggs


----------



## Sirvinya

Don't like the ham and will have an allergic reaction to the eggs

Rabbit


----------



## cottoncandy

dont eat rabbit, never tried never will

asparagus


----------



## lollipop

it`s ok, not my favo

soya beans


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like them.

Cheesecake


----------



## karrieann

love it

sardines


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never Tried it

Gyros


----------



## karrieann

like it

trail mix


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it!!

raisins


----------



## cottoncandy

hate them!

mushrooms


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like them.

Tuna


----------



## Sirvinya

like it

shark


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried never will

tomatoes


----------



## lollipop

like it

cucumber


----------



## cottoncandy

love it

cod fish


----------



## lollipop

never tried it

cranberries


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## lollipop

like it

salami


----------



## cottoncandy

like it, but only the hungarian its the best

ketchup


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love It.

Swiss Cheese


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried

cherries


----------



## lollipop

love it

hamburger


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like it

fries


----------



## lollipop

like it, but only cuz i`m addicted with mayonaise :icon_bigg

papaya


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like it

mango

(ahh u got me craving fries with mayo now, damn you lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lollipop

love it

avocado (yak for me)


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried it

onions


----------



## lollipop

it`s ok, they make me cry

garlic


----------



## cottoncandy

like it in food not on its own though

mustard


----------



## lollipop

hehe, speaking about fries and mayo, i`m gonna eat it right now, cuz i`m starving. Want me to send it for you? :icon_chee


----------



## lollipop

hate it

watermelon


----------



## cottoncandy

oh yes, send it my way! :icon_bigg

like it

carrots


----------



## lollipop

like it

celery


----------



## cottoncandy

dont think ive tried it

lamb


----------



## lollipop

only sometimes eat chicken, no other meat

asparagus


----------



## cottoncandy

love it

broccoli


----------



## lollipop

like it

goat


----------



## cottoncandy

eww no! do people actually eat that :icon_conf

milk


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hate it! Makes me mucousy.

Bell peppers


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried it

oregano


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it!

Comino


----------



## cottoncandy

never heard of or tried it

turkey ham


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

veal


----------



## cottoncandy

gross!

pork


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Corn on the cob


----------



## lollipop

don`t eat

seaweed


----------



## cottoncandy

love it!

butter


----------



## Little_Lisa

Do you love seaweed or corn on the cob? Hehehe!

I love butter!

Pancakes


----------



## lollipop

love it

popcorn


----------



## cottoncandy

both lol!

dont like

pumpkin soup


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ewww, never heard of it or tried it.

Banana bread


----------



## cottoncandy

lisa its delicious!

like it

vanilla


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it!

(I need to find a recipe and try it then.)

Cabbage


----------



## cottoncandy

hate it

lettuce


----------



## lollipop

never tried, i think

orange


----------



## cottoncandy

like it

apple juice


----------



## lollipop

like it

banana


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Hot sauce


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like it

omelette


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

cashews


----------



## cottoncandy

love them! especially the honey rosted ones mmmm...

peanuts


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

Almonds


----------



## lollipop

love it especially with raisins

walnuts


----------



## cottoncandy

like em

raisins


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like 'em

Prunes


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like

minced meat


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hate it

These cookies....


----------



## lollipop

hehe, love it

mars


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL *HIGH FIVE*

As in Mars bars?

I don't eat chocolate but when I did I liked 'em.

Kudos


----------



## lollipop

:icon_lol:

don`t tried, i think

apple pie


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it! I especially like it heated with a scoop of ice cream on top! MMMM!!

Lima beans


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like them.

caviar


----------



## lollipop

never tried

bread and butter pudding


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never tried.

Zuchini Bread


----------



## lollipop

never tried it (i think)

chicken noodle sub


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hmm Def Never tried it!! Is it good?!

Eggnog


----------



## Mambz098

don't like it

Mashed Potatoes


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love It!

Wonton Soup


----------



## Emerald

Yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But depends on the filling XD

Bangers and Mash (It's been on my mind a lot these past few days XD)


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never tried it.

Walnuts


----------



## Emerald

bitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Peaches


----------



## lollipop

like it

strawberries


----------



## Sirvinya

love them

tacos


----------



## Little_Lisa

love 'em

Stuffed peppers


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love It!

Brown rice


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it

Canadian bacon and pineapple pizza


----------



## Sirvinya

never had it but I have had ham and pineapple pizza, maybe it's the same.

porridge


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like It

Tuna


----------



## Sirvinya

love it (tuna steaks, not tinned)

Crunchy peanut butter


----------



## lollipop

don`t like

pancakes


----------



## greeneyedangel

LOVE THEM!

Big Mac


----------



## lollipop

it`s ok, don`t eat it anymore

sardine


----------



## Sirvinya

never tried it

cockles


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never tried it.

Octopus


----------



## Sirvinya

not too fond of it but don't dislike it

vodka


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like It.

Milk


----------



## Sirvinya

Not fussed, it goes on my cereal and that's it.

Hot chocolate


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like It

Fennel


----------



## Sirvinya

like it

ice cream


----------



## Chrystal

Love it

potato chips


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like It.

Coconut


----------



## canelita

Like It

Snapper


----------



## Sirvinya

never tried it

key lime pie


----------



## lollipop

don`t like

mexican tamale


----------



## Sirvinya

never had it

chicken korma


----------



## MacForMe

Love it!!

Bahamian Peas and rice


----------



## Sirvinya

never had it

smoked haddock


----------



## MacForMe

If thats like smoked whiting, then i love it. if not, then i have no clue..

Pumpkin soup.


----------



## canelita

never had it

Cod fish


----------



## Sirvinya

never tried it

rum truffle


----------



## greeneyedangel

never tried it

lychee fruit


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never tried it

lychee fruit


----------



## canelita

Never tried it

Cold salad


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like it

brussel sprouts


----------



## hs769

dont like it

Spinach Quiche


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never tried it

Sour dough bread


----------



## canelita

never tried it

Egg Bread


----------



## greeneyedangel

never tried it

raisins


----------



## Sirvinya

love them!

lemon chicken


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it

kraft dinner


----------



## canelita

Love it

Chinese food


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it!

beef sausage


----------



## canelita

like it

cream cheese


----------



## Sirvinya

like it

hot and sour soup


----------



## lovesboxers

like it

crab legs


----------



## Geek

like it

cold coffee


----------



## canelita

love it

Scrambled eggs


----------



## greeneyedangel

like it

shrimp


----------



## canelita

LOVE IT icon_love )

Lobster


----------



## Little_Lisa

love it

prime rib


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like it

Guacamole


----------



## Mambz098

never tried it.. i don't eat anything green

Lemons


----------



## Sirvinya

Love them

Strawberries


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love them

Starfruit


----------



## gemini

never tried it

poop on a stick?... S*** Sandwich?... HAHA! Just kidding... Sorry, I'm hyper... ummm.........

Mexican pizza from Taco Bell (Mmmmmm) lol


----------



## canelita

never tried it

Tuna sandwich


----------



## Sirvinya

Ugh tinned tuna, nasty

Reeses peanut butter cups (the only good thing about Walmart buying out Asda)


----------



## Little_Lisa

I loved them when I used to eat chocolate!

fried cheese sticks


----------



## Sirvinya

never heard of them!!

Kendal mint cake


----------



## Little_Lisa

You're kidding me!?

Never heard of it. Okay, we're even, hehe.

Cottage cheese


----------



## greeneyedangel

like it

rice pudding


----------



## Little_Lisa

love it

fried pickles


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never tried it

Pickled eggs


----------



## canelita

Never tried it

onion soup


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

gingerbread


----------



## canelita

like it

Lengua (Beef Tongue)


----------



## greeneyedangel

never tried it

bacon


----------



## lollipop

like it

duck


----------



## canelita

like it

Oysters


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hate it

fried calamari


----------



## canelita

Love it

Salmon


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it

sweet potatoe


----------



## Sirvinya

love it

macaroni cheese


----------



## canelita

like it

Roasted potatoes


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it

Pigs feet


----------



## greeneyedangel

:icon_eek: Never had it

fruit cake


----------



## Little_Lisa

tired of it/hate it

egg nog


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like it

Relish


----------



## Sirvinya

it's ok

trifle


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it.

Shepherds Pie


----------



## GraceGirl7

Hate it.

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't think i've ever tried those.

Kitty Litter Cake


----------



## Nicolet

Like it...my friend made it for her son's Halloween party. It's actually quite good even though it looks like real cat sh#t. I'll try and post a pic of it.

Sea Urchin


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it

Cock-A-Leekie Soup :icon_eek:


----------



## greeneyedangel

LMFAO never tried it.. although it does sound yummy :icon_chee

polish kabalsa


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it

cumquat


----------



## lovesboxers

never tried it, it sounds funny though

Pickled Pigs ears


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried the ears. I've had the feet, though. :icon_surp

bologna


----------



## monniej

like it in a pinch

edamame


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it. What is it?

Cactus


----------



## monniej

soybeans - you steam them, then pop the beans from the pods. like a lima bean

never had cactus

chitterlings


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like chitlins.

Beets (I hate beets!)


----------



## GraceGirl7

HATE THEM (with a passion!)

Gefilte Fish (mmmmmm!!!!)


----------



## lovesboxers

never had that fish, would like to try though

edamame beans can be eaten cold from the fridge too for a snack

caviar anyone??


----------



## lollipop

never tried it

shoarma


----------



## Nicolet

Shoarma..don't think I've had it! But I'll try anything once!

Nasi Goreng


----------



## canelita

Never had it

Chicken feet


----------



## Nicolet

Like I said, I'll try anything once...didn't like it

Latkes


----------



## canelita

never had it

tabule


----------



## Nicolet

Love it!

Lumpia


----------



## greeneyedangel

never had it

gyros


----------



## canelita

never had it

fried rice


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it

Cheese Danish


----------



## Nicolet

Like it!

Edam Cheese (from Holland)


----------



## bluebird26

Never tried it

green tea


----------



## Sirvinya

not too keen

Bailey's


----------



## bluebird26

Never tried it

Sweet potato


----------



## Sirvinya

Love it

Thai red curry


----------



## bluebird26

Love it

George Killians


----------



## canelita

Never tried it

Chestnut cake


----------



## bluebird26

Love it!

Artichorke dip


----------



## canelita

:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love it

Lamb chops


----------



## lovesboxers

hate it

beef wellington


----------



## kaori

*love it *

ketoprak!!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it.

Salmon Croquettes


----------



## acon426

never tried it

peanut butter &amp; pickle sandwich


----------



## PopModePrincess

never tried it!

black eyed peas and rice


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

I don't know what this is called but I used to eat it alot as a kid with my family...*cooked white rice, milk, butter, and sugar*...YUM!


----------



## PopModePrincess

girl! Never tried it!

Roti


----------



## Nicolet

Never tried it! What is it?

Chow Fun


----------



## GraceGirl7

Nerver tried it.

Kiwi


----------



## canelita

Like it

black forest ham


----------



## Little_Lisa

love it

mahi-mahi


----------



## Amethyst

Love it

Chocolate:icon_love


----------



## Amethyst

hate it

blue cheese


----------



## Amethyst

Never tried it

escargot


----------



## Amethyst

rice pudding?


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not sure. We would serve ourselves a bowl of the rice and then fix it up the way we liked it with milk, butter, and sugar.

PS: Why are you in here *playing with yourself? LOL

*replying to yourself

Hate it!

Gyoza


----------



## Amethyst

You know how it is when you're bored...:icon_lol:


----------



## Little_Lisa

I totally feel ya!

Penis Stew (Here it is so you don't think I made it up.)


----------



## Nicolet

Kaori..is this an Indonesian dish? I think my mother makes it. Yum.


----------



## Nicolet

Penis stew? Nope, never had it... got me a little excited though. (By the way, Lisa, I love your new avatar. You look stunning. Got me a little excited, too) hee hee

Oilie Bollen (spelling?)


----------



## mintdee

Only you lady :icon_lol:

--------------------------------

Never tried it

Green Olives! :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL Thank you!! :icon_redf

I know you love them!

I like them.

Black olives


----------



## Nicolet

I like them.

Capers


----------



## PopModePrincess

Like it!

Collard Greens


----------



## Nicolet

Love them!!

Bok Choy


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hate it.

pomegranate


----------



## PopModePrincess

Oooh love it!

chicken marsala (which I am craving right now!)


----------



## Nicolet

Yum, love it!!

Eggplant


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

deviled eggs


----------



## Nicolet

like them (most of the time)

Kim Chee (spelling?)


----------



## greeneyedangel

never tried it

porridge


----------



## Little_Lisa

Is that like cream of wheat? I don't think i've tried porridge.

Cream of Wheat


----------



## Amethyst

LMAO!! Is this from Lorena Bobbit's cookbook?

Oh....my...God!!!!!!!!:icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_lol:


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL! :icon_lol:

I like this part...

"Scald the penis, then drain and clean (doesn't say how you clean a penis. Not sure a guy would know since this penis is, well . . . never mind)."


----------



## Amethyst

I know!! Oh my gosh! I read that and I'm thinking - how freaking gross. Who the heck makes up these things. I think I'd die starving on a desert island rather than eat these things - LMAO:icon_lol:


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like It (cream of wheat)-- never tried penis stew.. although I'll try anything once :icon_eek:

pumpkin pie


----------



## looooch

like it

cannoli


----------



## greeneyedangel

Like them!!

pasta primavera


----------



## litlbitprincess

like it

chicken pot pie


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

tuna salad


----------



## greeneyedangel

like it

sheppard's pie


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

french toast


----------



## litlbitprincess

like it

chicken pizza


----------



## Nicolet

like it

guava juice


----------



## litlbitprincess

like it

mango juice


----------



## Nicolet

Love it

Calamansi juice


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never heard of it!

Noni juice


----------



## Nicolet

never tried it

flan (my husband make the best)


----------



## litlbitprincess

Never tried it

hodgepodge


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried it

Menudo


----------



## litlbitprincess

never tried it

Stolen


----------



## Little_Lisa

Huh? Never heard of it.

Pico de gio


----------



## litlbitprincess

Stolen is a bread usually eaten at Christmas with dried fruits etc..

Never heard of pico de gio

clams


----------



## looooch

like them fried

conch


----------



## litlbitprincess

Never tried it

Lunenburg pudding


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried it

guacamole


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it!

hummus


----------



## litlbitprincess

Like it

red pepper jelly


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried it

Tator tot casserole


----------



## litlbitprincess

Never tried it

Tim Horton's Coffee


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it. I don't drink coffee.

Rootbeer float


----------



## litlbitprincess

Like it

Pumpkin pie fudge


----------



## Nicolet

never tried it...sounds good.

chayote


----------



## greeneyedangel

never tried it

wonton soup


----------



## Nicolet

Love it.

Sizzling Rice Soup. (ok, now I'm getting hungry)


----------



## litlbitprincess

Never tried it

sweet &amp; sour shrimp


----------



## Nicolet

like it

chocolate soy milk


----------



## litlbitprincess

Hate it and all milk lol

mint chip icecream


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it!!

Green Pea Soup


----------



## litlbitprincess

Hate it

seafood chowder


----------



## Squirrel27

hate it

strawberries


----------



## looooch

love em

pesto


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

fried chicken


----------



## looooch

like it

alligator nuggets


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

mcdonalds hamburgers


----------



## looooch

like it

tiramisu


----------



## SqueeKee

Never tried it

Moose


----------



## looooch

like it

sushi


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

carrots


----------



## looooch

like em

broccoli


----------



## Nicolet

love them

fennel


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

hot dogs


----------



## Nicolet

Like them

portobello mushrooms


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

iced tea


----------



## looooch

like it

frappuccinos


----------



## Nicolet

like them

chai tea


----------



## looooch

like it

cammomile tea...(sp)


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

cottage cheese


----------



## looooch

love it

tomalito


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

swiss cheese


----------



## Nicolet

like it

Brie


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

sour cream


----------



## looooch

never tried it

ricotta cheese


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

bagel with cream cheese


----------



## looooch

love it

maccaroni and cheese


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

mashed potatoes


----------



## looooch

love em

burritos


----------



## Squirrel27

love them

tacos


----------



## looooch

love them...dang im getting really hungry

nachos


----------



## Nicolet

Love them

Margaritas


----------



## looooch

like em

white russians


----------



## Nicolet

like them

Krispy Kreme Donuts


----------



## looooch

never tried them

Dots


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

oranges


----------



## looooch

love them

bananas


----------



## Nicolet

Like them

Sweet Potatoes


----------



## looooch

hate them

ravioli


----------



## Nicolet

Like them

Pot Stickers


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried

poopoo platter


----------



## SqueeKee

lmao! Never tried it!

Penis.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it

Pussy pie


----------



## SqueeKee

:icon_chee Love it!

Rabbit


----------



## Little_Lisa

I tried it a long time ago so I don't remember what it tasted like. I was at a friends and they didn't tell me what it was until after I had started eating it and then I lost my appetite for it.

crocodile


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

horse


----------



## SqueeKee

Tried it when I visited France :icon_eek:

Codfish (the greatest food on the planet, btw)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

pork chops with cinnamon apples


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

poptarts


----------



## GraceGirl7

love it! (but rarely eat it due to my diet)

tilapia


----------



## Nicolet

Love it

Scallops


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

pita bread


----------



## SqueeKee

like it

souvlaki


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried

Chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Nicolet

Like them

Creme Brulee


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

chicken nuggets


----------



## Nicolet

Love it

guacamole


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

ham


----------



## looooch

it's ok

insects


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

cat food


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

liver


----------



## Squirrel27

hate it

garlic


----------



## looooch

love it

mozzarella


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

meatballs


----------



## SqueeKee

love it

avacados


----------



## looooch

love it

salsa


----------



## SqueeKee

love it

mexican food


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

turkey sandwich


----------



## looooch

like it

crab cakes


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

shrimp


----------



## SqueeKee

like it

lobster


----------



## looooch

love it

clams


----------



## Squirrel27

hate it

salmon


----------



## SqueeKee

Love it (baked in Sprite!)

Escargo


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

french fries


----------



## Nicolet

Like them

Chai Tea


----------



## Nicolet

Kee, Salmon baked in Sprite? Sounds really good...do you have a recipe you can share?

:icon_wink


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

black coffee


----------



## Nicolet

Hate it...stopped drinking coffee a few years ago. Still love the smell..

Onion Rings


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

hamburger helper


----------



## SqueeKee

I don't really follow recipes, I always end up changing them anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Usually I just throw things together. But If I'm cooking salmon I just put it in a baking dish, pour a can of sprite (or mountain dew) over it, and add whatever spices I feel like that day . . . thyme or dill, maybe some parsley . . . salt, pepper . . . . just add whatever you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Fresh dill, parsley, marjoram,garlic, rosemary, chives, summer savory, basil, tarragon, and lemon herbs like lemon balm, lemon thyme and lemon basil go good with just about any seafood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicolet

Like it, sometimes.

Collard Greens


----------



## Nicolet

I'm going to try your salmon out this week. How long do you bake it and at what temp? I wonder if a bottle of beer would be good, too? (I don't think I have any soda in the house!) Sprite's probably better because it's sweet, though. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## monniej

love, love, love them

falafil


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmmm! That salmon sounds delish!

I've never tried or heard of falafil. :icon_conf

*Peanut butter pie*


----------



## SqueeKee

The exact cooking time would depend on the size of the fish and on the oven temp.

Honestly I like to slow bake salmon, just because it makes it that much better. I just put the oven at about 250 degrees and bake until it becomes flaky and looks cooked. You can cover the baking dish with foil if you want, as well. Also, it doesn't really have to be sprite, any lemon-lime soda works just as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since following my 'recipes' can be annoying, you can get more specific information about cooking salmon here:

http://www.salmonoftheamericas.com/cook_tips.html

It helped me tons when I was trying to figure out how to cook salmon :icon_chee


----------



## looooch

never had it but sounds good

flips


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried 'em

Funyuns


----------



## Nicolet

Ha, it's been awhile since I had them, but "Like them!"

Shitake Mushrooms


----------



## SqueeKee

Never tried it

Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love them

roasted corn


----------



## looooch

like em

boiled chicken


----------



## SqueeKee

like it

Turnip Hash


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried it

blueberry pancakes


----------



## SqueeKee

like it

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like them but I don't eat chocolate.

asparagus


----------



## Nicolet

Hey, Kee, thanks so much! I just sent my hubby and the kids out to go pickup some salmon and a can of sprite. I love cooking that way...find something that works and vary it a little according to how your feel that day!


----------



## SqueeKee

:icon_eek: wtf

never tried it

Caesar Salad


----------



## Little_Lisa

It breaks me out so I don't eat it. :icon_cry:

Love it

Celery with peanut butter on it


----------



## SqueeKee

Too bad! I have a recipe for the awesomes chocolate chip cookies :icon_chee

never tried it

Celery with cheeze whiz on it


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

raw carrots


----------



## Nicolet

Love them

sunflower seeds


----------



## looooch

like em

squash


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

maple sausages


----------



## Nicolet

Yum! Love them.

Cinnamon buns


----------



## SqueeKee

Love them! (want an awesome cinnamon recipe check out http://recipes.robbiehaf.com/C/71.htm . . . they're orgasmic)

Chop Suey


----------



## Nicolet

Like it! (Kee, I love your recipes! lol!)

Chow Fun


----------



## SqueeKee

Never tired it

Dhal

(thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should post my chocolate chip cookie recipe in the home forum. they kick total ass.)


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried it (yes, post some recipes!)

hominy


----------



## looooch

love them

beets


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ewww, hate them!

Turnips


----------



## Nicolet

Love them...and btw, I love Beets, too! I love it all!

Kale


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

pineapple


----------



## SqueeKee

love it

Salt Beef :icon_chee


----------



## Nicolet

I don't think I've ever tried it...is it like Beef Jerky?

Carob


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

nope, salt beef is a Newfoundland dish that's part of a meal called "jiggs Dinner". Most non-newfies don't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.baccalieu.com/yaffles/jiggs.htm

caplin


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried it

grits


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

bacon and eggs


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmm, love it!

Biscuits and sausage gravy


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

belgian waffles with strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Nicolet

Love it

Fish Tacos


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

sweet carrots (carrots boiled in water &amp; brown sugar)


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like 'em!

boiled ocra


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

Sambuca


----------



## Little_Lisa

never tried it

tamales


----------



## SqueeKee

never tried it

Caesar


----------



## Little_Lisa

salad? Like it.

Charro beans


----------



## SqueeKee

no, the drink!

never tried it

Sex on the Beach


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've never tried a Caesar and I like Sex On The Beach.

flautas


----------



## Nicolet

Like it!

Banana Cream Pie


----------



## SqueeKee

like it

B-52's


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

cow hearts


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eww, never tried them.

Cow's tongue


----------



## MacForMe

Sweet and Sour from Carnegie Deli? LOVE IT!

Oxtail stew?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

pig ears


----------



## Nicolet

not too fond of them..

hamhocks


----------



## Killah22

Hate em.......don't eat pork.

Veggie Burgers


----------



## breathless

never tried it.

prime rib


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

cookie dough ice cream


----------



## litlbitprincess

like it

chinese food


----------



## Nicolet

Love it

Tri-Tip


----------



## MACz.Addict

Never tried it

Fried Icecream


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

chocolate cheesecake


----------



## Nicolet

Like it..I like any cheescake, come to think of it.

Fennel


----------



## litlbitprincess

Hate it

chicken pizza


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

corn dog


----------



## litlbitprincess

hate it

pringles chips


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

buffalo wings


----------



## litlbitprincess

like them

milk


----------



## kaori

*love it *

Chocolate Ice cream


----------



## eightthirty

hate it

mango pie


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried and don't think I ever will because i'm allergic to mangos. They make me all swole!

candied apples


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

bean burritos


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

shrimp tempura?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Nicolet

Love it!

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## Squirrel27

love them

Oreo cookies


----------



## dragueur

like it

adobo?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

liver and onions


----------



## Nicolet

Never tried it (but I do like Adobo!!)

Arroz Caldo (like a Chicken &amp; Rice Porridge)


----------



## dragueur

love it!

jerk chicken?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

hot pockets


----------



## greeneyedangel

like them

wonton soup


----------



## SqueeKee

Never tried it

Chocolate covered ants


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

ramen noodles


----------



## bocagirl

hate it

chocolate cake


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

strawberry short cake


----------



## SqueeKee

love it

Mr. Noodles


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

tamarind?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## theGreenMonster

like it

Cantonese style Chicken Feet?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

onion rings


----------



## val1p

Like it.

Artichokes?


----------



## theGreenMonster

like it

antipasto?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

tuna salad


----------



## theGreenMonster

love it

nutella?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

marshmallows


----------



## dragueur

like it

banana


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

feta cheese


----------



## eightthirty

like it

ricotta cheese


----------



## Nicolet

Like it (in recipes)

Black Licorice


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

Never tried it but I know I'd hate it...

Fried Frog Legs


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

You have never tried Marshmallows? Haven't you ever been camping?

Personally, I can't stand them, but wow, never tried them huh?


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

You could put feta cheese on an old leather boot and I would probably eat it. Feta Cheese is addictive.


----------



## Nicolet

Never tried it, but my Dad used to eat Frog Legs a lot when I was little (ick).

Escargot


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

catfish?


----------



## Ley

never tried it :icon_eek:

the ultimate love-hate: *marmite/vegemite*?


----------



## Squirrel27

I've tried them and they're ok. I've never tried whatever was in the post before that. First someone writes the name of a food and the next person says if they like it, hate it, never tried, etc.... and write a different food below that.


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

Dr. Pepper


----------



## dragueur

hate it

hashbrown


----------



## Ley

never tried it

mustard?


----------



## Lia

hate it

avocado


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

grapes


----------



## Nicolet

Love it (them)

Kiwi


----------



## dragueur

like it

soya milk


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

tomato soup


----------



## dragueur

like it

capucino


----------



## Ley

like it

crab


----------



## Nicolet

Love it! But it's so darn messy.

Scallops


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

cornbread


----------



## Sirvinya

never tried it

Hula Hoops


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

squid balls


----------



## Ley

What are they? :icon_wink Never had it

Carrot cake


----------



## dragueur

LOVE IT!! .....they're like meat balls, instead of meat they use squid...it's yummy when it's fried.

Mango


----------



## Ley

Hate it :icon_eek:

Rhubarb?


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

blueberry


----------



## Nicolet

Like it

Kahlua Cheesecake (my hubby bought it and my butt is getting bigger just looking at it (eating it doesn't help either)).:icon_redf


----------



## Squirrel27

Never tried it, but I want to. I love cheesecakes.

cherry pie


----------



## Ley

like it

fish sticks


----------



## Nicolet

Like them!

Fried Catfish


----------



## Little_Lisa

love it

tapioca pudding


----------



## Squirrel27

hate it

apple sauce


----------



## dragueur

like it

leche flan


----------



## eightthirty

Never tried it. (Never heard of it)

Sauerkraut.


----------



## Ley

Never tried it

Custard


----------



## dragueur

like it

coconut juice


----------



## Ley

like it

Pepperoni


----------



## eightthirty

Love it.

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups with Caramel.


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

pineapple


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Spotted dick


----------



## eightthirty

N e v e r t r i e d i t :icon_eek:

head cheese?


----------



## Nicolet

sounds good...never tried it (I don't think).

dried prunes


----------



## Ley

love it

pickled onions


----------



## Squirrel27

hate it

radishes


----------



## eightthirty

Like them.

Corn Nuts.


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

corn dogs


----------



## dragueur

like it

jerk chicken


----------



## Little_Lisa

Say what? Never tried it.

Sardines


----------



## Nicolet

Me no gusto

Chocolate Truffles


----------



## dragueur

love it!!!

gelato


----------



## Ley

Never tried it

Big Mac


----------



## MacForMe

used to love Big Mac until the FAT content was published.. yikes!!!!

Stuffed Plaintain anyone?


----------



## Ley

never had it (sounds interesting)

cous cous


----------



## MacForMe

(stuffed plaintains are good! Stuffed with ground beef thats been cooked in a tomato based sauce, come to the US, i make for you! Its a Spanish dish)

Oh i love Cous Cous

Liverwurst


----------



## Ley

ooo thanks!

um never tried it (sounds like there'a a lot of food to sample still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

caviar


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

olives


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

foie gras


----------



## Ley

never tried it

porridge


----------



## dragueur

like it

corn soup?


----------



## Ley

never tried it :icon_wink

avocado


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

cabbage


----------



## Ley

like it

coconut


----------



## Squirrel27

hate it

soy sauce


----------



## dragueur

like it (especially with dimsum)

abalone


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

radishes


----------



## dragueur

like it

pizza


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

cheeseburger


----------



## dragueur

like it

kentucky fried chicken


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

chicken soup


----------



## dragueur

like it

frog legs


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

swiss cheese


----------



## dragueur

like it

apple pie


----------



## piinnkkk

Love it.

Corn patties?


----------



## dragueur

like it

eggplant


----------



## piinnkkk

I still love it. haha.

Baked potatoes?


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

chocolate pudding


----------



## piinnkkk

Love it.

Strawberries?


----------



## Squirrel27

love them

blueberries


----------



## Ley

love them

spinach


----------



## dragueur

like it

chicken skin


----------



## Ley

hate it

kidney beans


----------



## dragueur

like it

shellfish


----------



## Ley

never tried it

chilli?


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

shrimp


----------



## Ley

hate it

pancakes


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

cupcakes


----------



## Ley

like them

Edam cheese


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

Feta cheese


----------



## Ley

love it!

egg fried rice


----------



## dragueur

like it

curry chicken


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

English muffins


----------



## dragueur

like it

dumplings


----------



## Ley

love it

macaroni cheese


----------



## dragueur

like it

sushi


----------



## MACz.Addict

like it

chicken broccoli (chinese)


----------



## dragueur

like it

meatballs


----------



## Ley

like it

pickled gherkins


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

bacon


----------



## dragueur

like it

calamares


----------



## Ley

never tried it

profiteroles


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

street dog


----------



## Ley

never tried it!

french beans


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

escargot


----------



## Ley

never tried it

chocolate eclairs


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

blueberry muffins


----------



## lovesboxers

love 'em

tongue


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

quail eggs


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

goat milk


----------



## dragueur

like it

soya milk


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried

carrot juice


----------



## dragueur

like it

tomato?


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

carrots


----------



## dragueur

like it

peas


----------



## cottoncandy

like them

oyster sauce


----------



## Ley

never tried it

Green tea


----------



## dragueur

love it

capucino


----------



## Ley

hate it

vinegar


----------



## dragueur

hate it

barbecue


----------



## lovesboxers

ewww.

basalmic vinagarette.. (i know i spelled this wrong)

this was in reply to vinegar


----------



## dragueur

hate it

spinach


----------



## Ley

like it

mackerel


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

meatloaf


----------



## dragueur

like it

mangoes


----------



## pla4u

hate mangos...

Peanuts?


----------



## goddess13

Love them!

White Chocolate


----------



## dragueur

love it

belgian chocolates


----------



## Ley

love it

scrambled egg


----------



## Ley

love it

Chinese takeaway


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

cotton candy


----------



## Ley

like it

popcorn


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

caramel


----------



## Ley

love it

oysters


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

olive oil


----------



## pla4u

Like it

fried turkey


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

garlic bread


----------



## dragueur

like it

sausage?


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

honey


----------



## Ley

love it

ravioli


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

pears


----------



## dragueur

like it

Mozarella Cheese


----------



## Squirrel27

love it

banana bread


----------



## goddess13

Hate it

Lindt Red Chocolate Balls


----------



## piinnkkk

Never tried it.

Trix Cereal? I love cereal. lol


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

kebabs


----------



## dragueur

like it

tofu


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

strawberry ice cream


----------



## SqueeKee

like it

fudgesicles


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried it

pepperoni


----------



## piinnkkk

Love them. Not on my pizza. Just plain.

Tator Tots?


----------



## SqueeKee

like em

cucumber?


----------



## cottoncandy

like it

corn on the cob?


----------



## SqueeKee

love it

peas?


----------



## cottoncandy

love em

salmon?


----------



## SqueeKee

LOVE it

Cod?


----------



## cottoncandy

love it

tuna?


----------



## SqueeKee

love it

trout?


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried it

shrimp?


----------



## SqueeKee

like it

lobster?


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried it

tomatoes?


----------



## SqueeKee

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never tried LOBSTER!!! omg

love em

Beets?


----------



## cottoncandy

what are beets? lol. and no, im not very experimental when it comes to seafood..

pancakes?


----------



## SqueeKee

LOVE EM!! OMG *Drools*

Waffles?

Lobster is the greatest!


----------



## cottoncandy

like em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ice cream?


----------



## SqueeKee

love it!

frozen Yogurt?


----------



## cottoncandy

its ok

krispy kreme doughnuts?


----------



## SqueeKee

like it but don't see what all the hype is about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## cottoncandy

omg they are amazing!

love em

salt beef?


----------



## SqueeKee

*drool* I'd kill for some right now

turnip?


----------



## Squirrel27

don't like it

raisins


----------



## dragueur

like it

lasagna


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

almonds


----------



## goddess13

Love them!

Liquorice


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

parsley


----------



## SqueeKee

Like it

Perogies?


----------



## goddess13

Never tried it

Peppermint Chocolate Chip Icecream


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

sourdough bread


----------



## cottoncandy

like it

swedish meatballs


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

meatloaf


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like

eggs


----------



## dragueur

like it

fried squid


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

paprika


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

goats milk


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Breast milk

I'm kidding.

Oreos dipped in cow's milk?


----------



## lovesboxers

dang, I love you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

like it

chicken farfalle


----------



## cottoncandy

never tried it

oreo cookies


----------



## Squirrel27

like them

white chocolate


----------



## goddess13

Like it.

Chocolate Topping


----------



## cottoncandy

like it

chicken


----------



## Elisabeth

Love it!

Deep Fried Artichoke hearts....


----------



## cottoncandy

nti

cheese toasties


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

apple sauce


----------



## dragueur

like it

hash brown


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

taco


----------



## TieKneeBubbles

Love it.

Pineapple Upsidedown Cake


----------



## dragueur

never tried it

croissant


----------



## Elisabeth

Like It.

Chinese War Wonton Soup


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Baby back ribs


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

ice cream cones


----------



## goddess13

Love them.

Kangaroo meat


----------



## lavender

never tried it.

Fried bananas


----------



## GinaPaloka

Never tried it.

Albanian food :santa:


----------



## lavender

Like it

Chalupa from Taco Bell


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

big mac from mcdonald's


----------



## lavender

like it

Starbuck's latte


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

orange juice


----------



## lavender

Love it

Green tea


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

kebab


----------



## lavender

Love it

hot cocoa


----------



## elljmz

like it

egg salad sandwich


----------



## Elisabeth

hate it.

Rainbow Sherbert


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

Plain yogurt


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

honey


----------



## KathrynNicole

Love it.

Cream cheese?


----------



## dragueur

hate it

McDonald's french fries


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like.

Greek salad?


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

gin


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never tried it. (I don't think.)

Lemon Pepper Chicken?


----------



## cottoncandy

nti but i dont like lemon on food generally

chicken ceasar pasta salad?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## erica_1020

Never Tried it.

Monte Cristo Sandwich


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

nachos


----------



## cottoncandy

like them

enchilladas


----------



## blackmettalic

Love them

Artichoke


----------



## Squirrel27

never tried it

twinkies


----------



## Chrystal

hate them

BBQ potato chips


----------



## KathrynNicole

Dislike. (I'm not really into chips.)

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## elljmz

like them

escargot


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never tried it.

Lemon Poppyseed Bundt Cake?


----------



## elljmz

Yum- love it!( had it yesterday for dessert at my sister in laws house)

creme puffs


----------



## KathrynNicole

Dislike.

Fresh fruit smoothies?


----------



## lavender

Loveee it!

Herbal tea


----------



## KathrynNicole

Dislike it. (I prefer black blended teas.)

Jambalaya?


----------



## elljmz

dislike it

french dip


----------



## lavender

Like it

Thai food


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never tried it.

Cookie Dough Bites?


----------



## elljmz

Never tried it

Creme Brule


----------



## KathrynNicole

Dislike it. (Or at least the one I tried.)

Chicken and Dumplings?


----------



## elljmz

Love it

starbuck's coffee


----------



## dragueur

like it

tangerine


----------



## elljmz

like it

chips and salsa


----------



## KathrynNicole

Love it.

Fried okra?


----------



## Sirvinya

never tried it

guacamole


----------



## blackmettalic

love it

Tandoori chicken


----------



## lavender

Love it!

General Tsu's Chicken?


----------



## blackmettalic

Never tried it

Mango


----------



## lavender

Love it

Strawberries


----------



## blackmettalic

Love it

Spanakopita


----------



## lavender

Never had it

chocolate milk shake


----------



## blackmettalic

Like it

French Fries


----------



## dragueur

love it

ebi tempura


----------



## Elisabeth

Never tried it (well, might of, but not sure!)

Marscapone


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it, I don't think.

Menudo?


----------



## dragueur

like it

biscuits


----------



## LVA

ehh .. it's okay

french fries


----------



## elljmz

like it

cotton candy


----------



## lavender

like it

popcorn


----------



## LVA

like it

cookie dough ice cream


----------



## lavender

Love it

Strawberry cheesecake icecream


----------



## Lavazza

Dislike it

Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## lavender

like it

catfish


----------



## Kan D sweets

Love It

Lunchmeat


----------



## lavender

Like it

Tilapia


----------



## noheaeighty8

never tried it

calamari


----------



## lavender

never tried it

pad thai


----------



## Elisabeth

Like it.

Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey Ice cream?


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it...

Dried Mango (Dehydrated w/ sugar)


----------



## noheaeighty8

like it

li hing mui


----------



## blackmettalic

NTI

Eclaires


----------



## lavender

love it

cheesecake


----------



## blackmettalic

Love it

Tiramisu


----------



## goddess13

Never Tried It.

White Chocolate Mud Cake


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it...

Chicken Marsala


----------



## blackmettalic

NTI

Kaluah Chocolate Chip Cake


----------



## goddess13

Never tried it.

Grated Tasty Cheese


----------



## Mina

Never Tried it...

sushi


----------



## blackmettalic

NTI

Creme Brulee


----------



## Mina

Never Tried It!

Salmon fish


----------



## blackmettalic

Love it

Cherry pie


----------



## linda46125

never tried it

thai curry?


----------



## Sass

never tried it

tomato soup


----------



## blackmettalic

Its ok

Coffee cake


----------



## linda46125

hate it!

mint chocolate ice cream?


----------



## blackmettalic

Love it

Zesty Pickles


----------



## linda46125

hate it!

carrot and coriander soup?


----------



## SexxyKitten

never tried it

chocolate pudding pie?


----------



## blackmettalic

NTI

Peanut butter


----------



## goddess13

Love it!!!

Macadamia Shortbread?


----------



## Sirvinya

never tried it

flapjack


----------



## goddess13

Love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Roast Chicken?


----------



## linda46125

love it!

ceaser salad?


----------



## SexxyKitten

hate it

chicken pot pie?


----------



## Sass

never tried it

scrambled eggs


----------



## blackmettalic

like it

Hard-boiled eggs


----------



## Sass

like them

vege stir-fry?


----------



## monniej

love it!

tabbouli


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never tried it and now you've sparked my curiosity.

Spinach artichoke dip


----------



## goddess13

Never tried it.

Pea and Ham soup?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Umm, it's alright.

Crab stuffed flounder


----------



## ivette

tried it awhile ago. don't remember if i liked it or not


----------



## Little_Lisa

You forgot to leave a food. :whipping:


----------



## karrieann

Oh I love it when you do that Lisa!

How about

pita chips


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hmm, never tried them.

Slop, slop, Sloppy Joes?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Hate it (I'm a vegetarian)

Cheesecake?


----------



## Aquilah

LOVE it!!!

Quesadillas


----------



## KimC2005

Love it!!! It's makin' me hungry!!

Guacamole?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Like it...

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## LilDee

love it!

fajitas


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

Potato skins


----------



## monniej

love them!

buttermilk


----------



## Aquilah

Hate it!

Bagels


----------



## LilDee

love them!!

bbq wings


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like.

Greek salads?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Like it...

parfaits


----------



## Maude

It's OK.

Leek soup?


----------



## LilDee

Never tried it

oysters


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it (No plans on it either)

Arroz con Pollo?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Waldorf salad?


----------



## Maude

Never tried it.

Tofu?


----------



## LilDee

don't really like it..

strawberry shortcakes


----------



## Aquilah

Love it! (As long as there's no whipped cream!)

Pumpkin pie w/ graham cracker crust


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Pepperoni pizza with extra jalapeÃ±os?


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it (and wouldn't... can't do jalapenos!)

Beef &amp; cheese taquitos


----------



## zombies8myheart

Hate it...

Calzone?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Kind of like it.

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## LilDee

like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

cantaloupe


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

Honeydew Melon


----------



## LilDee

love it!

eggo waffles


----------



## Aquilah

Like it...

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## monniej

like it!

sweet potato pie


----------



## Aquilah

Hate it!

Beef enchiladas?


----------



## vickysco

love them! mmm....

filet mignon


----------



## Aquilah

Never had it, unfortunately

Boneless buffalo wings?


----------



## -Liz-

love em!

:lol: sauted calf brain?


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it, and no intentions on ever trying it either *lol* EW!

Liver and onions?


----------



## -Liz-

LOLOL ew to the liver

Testicles (calf again)


----------



## Aquilah

Ah hell nah! Never tried it, and I damned sure ain't gonna!!!

Watermelon?


----------



## vickysco

love it, especially seedless &amp; soaked in vodka...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

deviled eggs


----------



## goddess13

Never tried it.

Fried Rice?


----------



## Aquilah

Love it, as long as there's no egg in it!

General Tso's Chicken?


----------



## mylaiva

Never tried it

sushi


----------



## vickysco

like it, if it's shrimp or crab.

fried bowtie pasta?


----------



## mylaiva

never tried it

wheat thins


----------



## Aquilah

Like it

Triscuits


----------



## mylaiva

hate it

oreos


----------



## KimC2005

Love them

Pepperidge Farms Macademia Nut cookies?


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it

Biscotti


----------



## KimC2005

Like it

Kiwis?


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!!!

Starfruit


----------



## KimC2005

Like it

Banana Split?


----------



## Aquilah

Like it, but without the whipped cream

Slim Jims


----------



## LilDee

never tried it.. (what are they?)

Starbucks' Frappuccinos


----------



## -Liz-

love 'em

tim hortons iced cappucinos


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it

Denny's French Toast


----------



## mylaiva

Never tried it

Jack in the Box 99 cent tacos


----------



## KimC2005

Like it

McDonalds Spicy Chicken Sandwich?


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it

Chik-Fil-A Wraps


----------



## -Liz-

Never tried it

Cherry vanilla coke


----------



## Aquilah

Hate it, but Black Cherry Vanilla is good!

Fresca?


----------



## KimC2005

Hate it

Cheez-Its?


----------



## -Liz-

ew

caramel popcorn


----------



## Aquilah

YUM! Love it! OMG! How do you NOT like Cheez-Its?!

Salt &amp; pepper kettle cooked chips


----------



## KimC2005

Like them

Gaucamole flavored Doritos?


----------



## -Liz-

if its what im thinking about theres...too much cheeseeeeee

as for the doritos, so so

Chocolate chip cookies!!!


----------



## Aquilah

(Actually, those aren't Doritos Salt &amp; pepper chips... I think Herr's makes them, and so does Cape Cod and Stewart's Gas Stations)

Like them, but I prefer oatmeal raisin

Dunkin' Donuts coffee?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never tried it.

Godiva Chocolate Covered Strawberry?


----------



## LilDee

Never tried it! sounds delicious!!

Cheesecake!! :biggrin:


----------



## mylaiva

Love it!

Apple pie


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

Chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## mylaiva

LOVE IT!!!! I'm gettin' hungry...

Crab cakes


----------



## monniej

love them! just had some yesterday!

pickled okra


----------



## KimC2005

Hate it

Tamales?


----------



## mylaiva

never tried it

fried chicken?


----------



## Braiden

Love it!

Shark?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never tried it.

Peanut M&amp;M Chocolate Candies?


----------



## Danielle<3

Love it!

Lindt Truffles


----------



## mylaiva

never tried it

vanilla bean ice cream?


----------



## mylaiva

Like it

white chocolate


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Whole berry blast Pro Bars?


----------



## mylaiva

Never tried them

Kettle corn


----------



## LilDee

hate it

Merlot


----------



## Aquilah

Like it... Blackberry merlot that is LOL

Cream soda


----------



## LilDee

Never tried it..

Skittles!


----------



## ivette

like it

pecan pie


----------



## KimC2005

Hate it

Cherry Cheesecake?


----------



## LilDee

Love it!!!

Dairyqueen's icecream cake!


----------



## Aquilah

Like it

Starbucks Frappuccino


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Gazpacho?


----------



## michko970

never tried it.

kimchi


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it

Herr's Sour Cream &amp; Onion Kettle Cooked Chips


----------



## KimC2005

Like them

Lays Dill Pickle Potato Chips


----------



## Elisabeth

Never tried them.

Those Hot Vegetables in Vinegar in a glass jar thingy.


----------



## michko970

never tried it.

movie theater popcorn


----------



## KimC2005

Love it

Lasagna?


----------



## michko970

love it.

tater-tots


----------



## mylaiva

love it!

rocky road ice cream


----------



## LilDee

never tried it!

those orange popsicles with vanilla inside


----------



## mylaiva

like them

oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## michko970

like them.

mustard.


----------



## mylaiva

I HATE MUSTARD

krispy creme doughnuts


----------



## KimC2005

Love them

Oatmeal Cream Pies?


----------



## mylaiva

Never tried them

oreos


----------



## KimC2005

Like them

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## LilDee

love it *lol*

ketchup chips


----------



## KimC2005

never tried it

Enchiladas


----------



## michko970

Dislike them.

potatoes o'brien.


----------



## wvpumpkin

never had them

california rolls


----------



## KimC2005

never had them

Garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## momof2gr8kids

love 'em

pierogies


----------



## mylaiva

Never tried it

Pizza pockets


----------



## KimC2005

Like them

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## LilDee

like it

dorito's, cool ranch flavor


----------



## KimC2005

love them

Outback steakhouse's blooming onion


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Carrabba’s Chicken Bryan?


----------



## Nox

Never heard of it.

Wasabi.


----------



## KimC2005

never tried it

Shrimp Alfredo?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Greek salad?


----------



## KimC2005

Never tried it

Caesar salad?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Waldorf salad?


----------



## KimC2005

never tried it

Tuna salad?


----------



## mylaiva

never tried it

lamb chops


----------



## KimC2005

like them

Roast beef?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Dislike it. (I used to love it, but lately, it grosses me out.)

Gingerbread muffins?


----------



## mylaiva

Never tried it

maccaroni and cheese


----------



## KathrynNicole

Love it.

Lemon Squares?


----------



## LilDee

like them

BK's Whoppers


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Never tried it

Oysters(raw)


----------



## mylaiva

Never tried it

Popcorn shrimp


----------



## michko970

love them

caramel sauce


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Love it

Veggie Rolls


----------



## michko970

Don't think I have tried them...

Queso blanco


----------



## KimC2005

never tried it

french toast sticks


----------



## LilDee

never tried it... but i love french toast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

corn pops


----------



## rodenbach

Never tried it.

calamari


----------



## Vintage.Glam

absolutely love it.

escargot


----------



## michko970

never tried it.

fried chicken (any)


----------



## KimC2005

Love it!!

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## Aquilah

Like it...

Chicken quesadillas?


----------



## mylaiva

love them

egg rolls?


----------



## KimC2005

Love them

Taquitos


----------



## Barbette

Never tried it...

Pisang Goreng (Indonesian; Fried Banana)


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've eaten fried bananas and I loved them.

Candied yams


----------



## KimC2005

ick. hate them

Pumpkin pie


----------



## michko970

Love it with whipped cream.

chicken pot pie


----------



## KimC2005

like it..

Beef Lo Mein


----------



## Nox

Hate it.

Anything at dim sum?


----------



## halzer

Love it!!

Chicken Tikka...


----------



## blackmettalic

NTI

Cheese?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Love it...

Chitterlings


----------



## -Liz-

no idea what that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MacForMe

Chitterlings! NO THANK YOU!!!

Moroccan chicken with eggs and cinamon! (i forget what its called!)


----------



## ShelbyLynn

No....

Chocolate?


----------



## -Liz-

love it

breakfast sausages


----------



## TylerD

*Love it!!*

*Fruit Roll ups!!*


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Like it..

Crab Rangoons


----------



## -Liz-

no idea what they are!!

etennman's cakes


----------



## ForeverPink

Pardon 

Marmite


----------



## David

Never heard of it.

Crawfish Etouffee


----------



## Gvieve

Don't really do the "crawdads" no more but do love chicken etoufee

File gumbo?


----------



## David

File' Gumbo? Nothing but good!!

Oysters on the half shell?


----------



## Gvieve

Yeah boy!

Jambalaya


----------



## David

Yes indeed!

Crab meat Au gratin'?


----------



## pla4u

hate it dont care for much sea food

boiled peanuts


----------



## David

Nope don't like them. People up in Mississippi like those.

Fried Okra?


----------



## pla4u

Nope not an okra fan eather

baked potato with ranch dressing


----------



## David

It's OK.

How about Turducken? A chicken stuffed in a duck, stuffed in a turkey.


----------



## pla4u

Hummm..dun know never had it sounds good though

Peanut butter and bannana sandwich


----------



## David

Not in my life time. Spinach and Artichoke dip?


----------



## pla4u

sure thats good

Grilled cheese with bacon!


----------



## David

Grilled cheese yes, but not into bacon that much.

Red beans and Rice?


----------



## LittleMissV

love it! hehe

Banana pudding..?


----------



## Gvieve

Yuk.

How about beignets?


----------



## David

Love them! (You sound like someone who knows the food very well where I'm from.)

Cafe au lait


----------



## Gvieve

Love it! (Family from and in NO, Pass Christian, BayStLouis)

Muffulettas?


----------



## David

Love them.

Did I mention stuffed artichokes?


----------



## Gvieve

Love em love em

How about Oyster stuffing (dressing for Yankees)?


----------



## David

OHHHHHH yes, nothing like it.

How about a sloppy roast beef po-boy...... dressed.


----------



## Aquilah

Never tried it...

Sh*t on a shingle?


----------



## David

Yes, an uncle of mine liked to cook it for breakfast.

Fried liver?


----------



## ZOMBIEx

hate it.

octopus.


----------



## David

Ewww never.

Cows tongue?


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ*

NOPE :scared:

umm how about chili, onions, cheese, sour cream AND sugar


----------



## David

I've eaten it before (except with the sugar).

How fried softshell crabs?


----------



## Sirvinya

Think I had it in sushi once, can't have been that bad then!

balsamic vinegar


----------



## David

Yes....wonderful stuff.

Grilled oysters?


----------



## sushi-gal

Yes I love it. (either raw)

How about Eel?


----------



## David

Never tried it.

How about Squid?


----------



## sushi-gal

Yes, oh I love Squid.

How about chewy rice cake?


----------



## annne88

Never tried it.

Milk tea?


----------



## Sirvinya

don't like it

basil


----------



## FeverDream

Love it

Olives?


----------



## sushi-gal

Like it.

Kitkat?


----------



## Shelley

Love kitkat chocolate bars.

Stew


----------



## pinkbundles

Hated it: fried conch in the Bahamas!


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Tuna in a can.


----------



## FeverDream

love it!

jelly beans


----------



## Sonia_K

Like it.

Corn on the Cob?


----------



## Shelley

Love it!

Chicken Caesar Salad.


----------



## Eenax

I like it

frogs legs


----------



## FeverDream

Never tried it

Plain boiled chicken


----------



## charish

not bad, so i guess like it.

fried ocra


----------



## jessiej78

never tried it, but want to

meat loaf


----------



## LovinPigments

like it..

juju bees (sp?)


----------



## Gvieve

hate 'em

chicharones (dried pig skins)


----------



## LovinPigments

no thanx..

teriyaki chicken


----------



## Gvieve

Yummy!

Tripe anyone?


----------



## la_moni

Never tried it

Tamales?


----------



## Gvieve

Love them

Napoleons?


----------



## LovinPigments

never had em

parmesean chicken?


----------



## Barbette

hate it

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## FeverDream

like it

plantains?


----------



## LovinPigments

like em

duck


----------



## newyorlatin

only Peking Duck

Empanatas?


----------



## LovinPigments

never had em

chicken enchiladas


----------



## jessiej78

Love 'em!

Gyros?


----------



## LovinPigments

no thanks!

Lemongrass eggrolls?


----------



## GlamDazzled

Never tried it.

*Green tea Ice cream*


----------



## Sirvinya

Never tried it

Quinoa


----------



## FeverDream

Love it!

Split pea soup


----------



## GlamDazzled

Like it.

Bourbon Chicken


----------



## Sirvinya

never tried it

Pizza!!


----------



## LovinPigments

love it...

peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Sirvinya

Love them! And have made them before :rotfl:

Avacados


----------



## LovinPigments

OoOo yummmyy!!!!!

guacamole???


----------



## Gvieve

Love it

Costillitas (Cuban baby back ribs)


----------



## Aprill

never tried it

Enchilladas


----------



## Sirvinya

Yummy!!

Flapjack


----------



## Sarah84

like it

Angel cake


----------



## LovinPigments

not my favorite

chocolate dipped pretzels?!?!?!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like em.

Jello Poke Cake


----------



## LovinPigments

like it

sausage?


----------



## lollipop

like it

chicken curry


----------



## LovinPigments

like it

coconut milk?


----------



## Aprill

never tried it

empanadas


----------



## dcole710

love em

drunken hotdogs


----------



## LovinPigments

never heard of it

BBQ wings?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

They are ok.

chili cheese fries?


----------



## LovinPigments

yummy!!

Hot dogs?


----------



## magosienne

they're ok.

wasabi?


----------



## Sirvinya

Yummy!!

strawberries


----------



## magosienne

yummy !

papaya?


----------



## LovinPigments

yummy!!!!

Humus?


----------



## magosienne

ok.

chips ?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Love em

Pickled Pigs Feet (Yes that is what it sounds like. No, I don't eat it LOL)


----------



## Sirvinya

Never tried it. Not planning to either!

Spinach


----------



## yourleoqueen

Hate it!

Brisket (sp?)


----------



## LovinPigments

like it.

Dill pickles?


----------



## magosienne

never tried

crepes ?


----------



## LovinPigments

yummy

pancakes?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Hate it

Tilapia


----------



## dcole710

like it

melba toast?


----------



## LovinPigments

never tried it...

brown sugar carrots?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never tried it

Rotel Cheese Dip


----------



## magosienne

never tried it

quinoa ?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never tried it (never even heard of it LOL)

Catfish


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Love it:

Pita chips


----------



## lollipop

like it

Carrots?


----------



## dcole710

like it

marshmallows?


----------



## FeverDream

hate it

smoked salmon?


----------



## lollipop

love it

Green beans?


----------



## dcole710

love it

okra?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Hate it!!!

Spam


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Love it:

Miso soup!


----------



## cotton_candy

hate it

onion soup?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

You're French! And you're never tried crepes?!?!

Love,

Crepes avec Nutella....mmmm


----------



## cotton_candy

Love LOVE!

brownies?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Like it

Cornbread


----------



## Aprill

love it...homemade biscuits


----------



## trouble81888

LOVE THEM

chicken alfredo


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never tried it

Jambalaya


----------



## cotton_candy

never tried it

cheetos


----------



## yourleoqueen

Love em

Doritos


----------



## cotton_candy

ADOOORE it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DR. PEPPER?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Hate It

Southern Fried Catfish


----------



## cotton_candy

hate it

patchi?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never tried it

gyros


----------



## cotton_candy

never tried it

cheese macaroni


----------



## bebixlove

love it

chicken marsala ?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never tried it

Cream style corn


----------



## Annia

Never tried it

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## dcole710

like it

pad thai


----------



## kaylin_marie

I have no idea what it is, so i've never tried it.

Chili Rellano (mexican)


----------



## Sirvinya

Never tried it

Satay chicken


----------



## glamadelic

Never Tried it

Taco Salad


----------



## KimC2005

Love it!!

7 Layer Dip?


----------



## glamadelic

Never tried it!

BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Like it

Gyros?


----------



## SherryAnn

LOVE them!

Cilantro?


----------



## pinksugar

HATE IT with a passion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We call it corriander  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

kfc popcorn chicken


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

BBQ'd chicken


----------



## sassychix

love it!

Durians??


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it. What is Durians?

Whole wheat bread?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Like It

Honey Wheat Bread


----------



## Shelley

Like it.

Pineapple


----------



## yourleoqueen

Hate it

Plums


----------



## Shelley

Hate it

Poutine


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Never heard of it.

Rhubarb


----------



## Shelley

(Poutine- french fries smothered with gravy and grated cheese- very fattening, lol)

Like it.

Beefsteak Tomatoes


----------



## glamadelic

Never Tried It!

Garlic Mashed Potatoes


----------



## rodenbach

Like it.

Spider roll


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Greek Dip


----------



## dcole710

never tried it

butterscotch pudding


----------



## Shelley

love it

Mars chocolate bar


----------



## clwkerric

Never tried it.

Colby &amp; Monterey Jack Cheese


----------



## angellove

never tried it.

garlic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clwkerric

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Circus Peanuts


----------



## dcole710

hate them

nutty bars


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it

Sour Cream &amp; Onion Potato Chips


----------



## clwkerric

Like it.

Salt and Vinegar chips.


----------



## Shelley

Love it

Jelly Beans


----------



## kaylin_marie

Love them!! I'm a jelly belly fanatic.

Spicy Buffalo Wings


----------



## Shelley

Like it

Chicken Caesar Salad


----------



## jdepp_84

Love it!

Double bacon cheese burger..


----------



## Lanna

like it

french fries


----------



## pinksugar

looove them

doughnut holes


----------



## clwkerric

LOVE THEM!!! (I want one now!!)

Necco Wafer Candies.


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Lasagne


----------



## clwkerric

Love it

Reeses Pieces.


----------



## LilDee

haha i think i'm the only one in the world who does NOT like snacks with peanut butter!! lol

Guacamole


----------



## pinksugar

love it (YUM)

beef jerky


----------



## Lanna

like it

tacos


----------



## glamadelic

love them! especially chicken tacos!

pocky!


----------



## KimC2005

Never tried it

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## pinksugar

I like them - I have neutral feelings about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edamame beans from wagamama's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Chocolate Milk


----------



## Barbette

(if it's soy) Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Avocado with sea salt and tomato on pumpernickelbread


----------



## kaylin_marie

Never had it, but I'm thinking I would LOVE it as I adore all the ingredients. Definately gonna try it.

Kraft Pineapple spread made with philly cream cheese.


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## nehcterg

Like It

German Potato Salad


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Asparagus.


----------



## glamadelic

never tried it

beer battered chicken


----------



## kaylin_marie

Don't eat meat, so, hate it.

Cookie cake!


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

corn on the cob


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love it!

Pasta Primavera


----------



## Shelley

Love it.

Heavenly Hash Ice Cream


----------



## glamadelic

Never tried it

Pringles Select Parmesan Garlic Chips


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Onion Rings


----------



## pinksugar

like em..

meatballs


----------



## beautydiva

like it

friut n fibre?


----------



## Curiosity

Never tried it.

Jacket (Baked) Potato with cheese.


----------



## beautydiva

love it

tuna and melted cheese panini


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Barbequed chicken breasts


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never tried it

Butter beans


----------



## YANii

never tried it but sounds nice =d

hmmm Chocolate Muffins


----------



## sushi-gal

Love it. I made some yesterday.

Cornish pasty/pastie?


----------



## nehcterg

Love It

Guacamole


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

McDonald's Junior Chicken Sandwich?


----------



## GlamDazzled

Never tried it.

Curry Chicken?


----------



## oddinary

Like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pad Thai?


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Chicken Parmesan.


----------



## miss petra

Hate it Cauliflower


----------



## beautydiva

ok

nando's grilled chicken


----------



## jessiej78

never tried it

Gyros?


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Ham &amp; Mushroom Pizza.


----------



## beautydiva

never tried it

fillet-o-fish burger(mc donald)


----------



## Shelley

Never tried it.

Poutine


----------



## monniej

never tried it

couscous


----------



## gracie-xx

love it

spam


----------



## cammi267

Me Too

Lobster


----------



## jessiej78

Like it.

Quinoa?


----------



## Spoofy

Never tried it

Seaweed flavour rice crackers


----------



## lilynda

like it

pizza


----------



## QueenoftheYeti

Like it when I don't feel greasy.

Tom ka gai soup (thai)


----------



## nyaa

haven't tried it

tempeh!


----------



## jessiej78

never tried it

meatloaf


----------



## beautydiva

never tried it

chicken korma


----------



## mrembo

Like it

Cheese cake


----------



## Shelley

Like it.

Grapes.


----------



## beautydiva

love it

minced pie


----------



## hs769

never tried it

chicken and rice


----------



## missroadkill

love it!

beetroot


----------



## Katrinah

never tried

plain bread


----------



## beautydiva

like it

triple choclate cookies


----------



## Mirr.

Love it

apple cake


----------



## beautydiva

like it

black forest cake


----------



## Lilly Rose

Love it

wonton soup


----------



## beautydiva

never tried it

nescafe decaff coffee


----------



## Lilly Rose

never tried it

Starbucks Coffee


----------



## beautydiva

love it


----------



## newyorlatin

(Starbucks Coffee) Love it

Sopapillias


----------



## xkaokaox

never tried it.

Sashimi


----------



## MandiMoore87

Never tried it.

Ramen Noodles in Chicken Flavor


----------



## ssf

Hate it!!

Eggs :yuck:


----------



## Shelley

Like it.

Meatballs.


----------



## PhantomGoddess

Hate it

Papa John's cheesesticks


----------



## missmelaniem

Love it

Pizza!


----------



## acneXpert

love it

KFC


----------



## Shelley

Like it.

Chicken caesar salad.


----------



## boopie

hate it.

grilled chicken salad


----------



## yourleoqueen

Like it

jambalaya


----------



## ceri2

never tried it.

Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## love2482

LOVE IT!

Fried Okra


----------



## beautydiva

like it

shawarma lamb


----------



## Aleshanee

love it

ice cream


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Love it.

Mac n cheese?


----------



## bluekitty88

Like it.

Pineapple


----------



## akira53

hate it &gt;_&lt;

Gyros


----------



## touseef123

Love it Mango...


----------



## Johnnie

Like it

Tofu


----------



## jess!:)

never had it.

bok choy?


----------



## divadoll

Like it

hummus


----------



## Shelley

Never had it

Lasagne


----------



## akira53

Love it!

Anchovy


----------



## divadoll

Love it on pizza

chicken feet


----------



## Tyari

Never tried it (don't think I ever would, either)

Rainbow rolls


----------



## KaraW

never heard of it or tried it

meatballs


----------



## katana

Like em,

Pickeled eggs


----------



## divadoll

Never had it.

seviche (or ceviche) different spellings... same thing.


----------



## katana

Never had it. (or heard of it, had to google it)

Black Olives


----------



## divadoll

like it

butter chicken


----------



## LivingTheDream

never had it

shepards pie


----------



## bonjoursydney

I like it.

Feta Cheese?


----------



## pinksugar

like it.

Oysters?


----------



## divadoll

Love it!

Quail?


----------



## Nikoleta

hate it!

white choclate


----------



## kaylin_marie

Looove it!!

Tempeh


----------



## katana

Never tried it.

Poutine?


----------



## lilybell

Never tried it.

Jalopeno?


----------



## elena22

Love both meats.

Have you ever tried veal?


----------



## katana

Veal? I have tried it, although I am not much a fan of it.

creme brulee?


----------



## divadoll

creme brulee?  LOVE it!

congee?


----------



## ivette

love it

i'm arabic &amp; grew up eating hummus


----------



## ivette

never tried creme brulee or congee-(whatever that is)


----------



## aleeeshuh

Never head of congee.

Lumpia


----------



## divadoll

Lumpia and you've never heard of congee?  Lugaw...(filipino translation)  Congee is rice porridge. 

Lumpia?  Love it!
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never head of congee.
> 
> Lumpia



bulgogi?


----------



## aleeeshuh

ok now i know what ur talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

congee-- like it

bulgogi-- love it

in-n-out animal fries?



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lumpia and you've never heard of congee?  Lugaw...(filipino translation)  Congee is rice porridge.
> 
> Lumpia?  Love it!
> 
> 
> bulgogi?


----------



## divadoll

in-n-out animal fries?  I've never heard of that.  It sounds scary. 

banana fritter


----------



## katana

In and Out is only in the US. It is a fast food burger chain.

I have never tried banana fritters.

Turkish Delight??


----------



## divadoll

Like it, sort of.  

papadum?


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

Never tried it.

Pastalitos


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gifTurkish Delight??


In my state we have a company that makes Aplets and Cotlets which is very similar to Turkish Delight. In fact Wikipedia even lists Aplets and Cotlets as a "fruit delight" version of Turkish Delight. I love Aplets and Cotlets (apples and apricots).

Like it:


I like feta cheese and goat cheese. I take feta cheese and sprinkle it on potato chips. Yum. With goat cheese I toast slices of baguettes and top it with a mix of goat cheese, basil, tomato and olive oil. YUM!

Hate it:


Raw onions. Anything with raw onions. Yuk.

I honestly don't hate much when it comes to food. Oh wait... add one more to my hate list but it's going on the never tried it list....

Never tried it:


Thousand year old eggs. No thanks. I don't want to try it.
Balut. NO way. My idea of eating a duck fetus is not for me.
ChÃ²u dÃ²ufu (aka Stinky Tofu).... again no thanks. I love fresh tofu, I'm not into that kind of delicacy.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight

no idea what pastalitos are?

chocolate-covered bacon (lol)


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no idea what pastalitos are?
> 
> chocolate-covered bacon (lol)


 Pastelitos are a type of pastry and the filling depends on the person making them. Have you ever had a Mexican Empanada? Basically the same thing. I like ones filled with pumpkin. I'm not crazy about the savory types (typically meat or fish filled) but I do love the sweet ones.


----------



## divadoll

You are supposed to answer for the food directly above your post, then ask about another one.  It really isn't a game where you go down all the foods and answer them.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Pastelitos are a type of pastry and the filling depends on the person making them. Have you ever had a Mexican Empanada? Basically the same thing. I like ones filled with pumpkin. I'm not crazy about the savory types (typically meat or fish filled) but I do love the sweet ones.


----------



## divadoll

Chocolate covered bacon.  not tried it but it looks good.

Deep fried oreo cookies?


----------



## Curtysgirl

Never tried it... Sounds weird Hot buttered pop corn with peanut m&amp;m's....


----------



## eLLah

Never tried it.

Mooncake.


----------



## divadoll

love it!

Dolmades?


----------



## katana

Like em'

White Hot Chocolate?


----------



## divadoll

Hate it.  I found it too sweet, much sweeter than regular hot chocolate. 

pomegranates?


----------



## aleeeshuh

LOVE it.

Pho?


----------



## eLLah

Love it~!

Shin Ramyun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

Never even heard of it......

Chocolate covered potato chips?


----------



## Ashxlovex

Never tried it. Dragon fruit?


----------



## divadoll

Like it.  I've tried it once.

Grass jelly?


----------



## Amber204

never tried it but definitely would I love asian cuisine!! 7

ceviche?


----------



## divadoll

I actually asked that one already.  Love ceviche.

bamboo shoots?


----------



## eLLah

Love it!

seafood paella


----------



## divadoll

LOOOOOOOOVE IT!

Gyoza?


----------



## Rachel_

Never tried it.

Gnocci?


----------



## Pancua

LOVE IT!

Hummus


----------



## greenapril

Never tried it

Lima Beans


----------



## Kokane

like it

sushi


----------



## amoxirat

Love it!!

Oatmeal


----------



## aleeeshuh

like it.

falafel?


----------



## Pancua

Hate it.

Edamame?


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hate it.
> 
> Edamame?



Love it; got hooked while I lived in Japan.

Sauerkraut?


----------



## divadoll

Love it on hotdogs!

kimchi


----------



## aleeeshuh

like it.

chicken tikka masala?


----------



## Pancua

Love it!

Pad Thai


----------



## divadoll

Like it

Shabu-shabu


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like it
> 
> Shabu-shabu



never had it

falafel?


----------



## divadoll

Like it.

mushy pea


----------



## TacomaGirl

Hate it. It's a texture thing.

Mochi?


----------



## divadoll

Never tried.

fiddleheads


----------



## Kokane

never tried it

Greek salad


----------



## Playedinloops

love it

chicken noodle soup!


----------



## greenapril

Love it

grilled salmon


----------



## divadoll

Love it!

Soy Chicken


----------



## Playedinloops

like it

guacamole


----------



## aleeeshuh

loooove it!

kati roll?


----------



## divadoll

never had it, but it looks good.

naan


----------



## calexxia

Absolutely love it!

Chawan mushi?


----------



## amoxirat

It's okay~ not really my thing though.

oyako don?


----------



## divadoll

LOVE it!

bloomin' onion?


----------



## greenapril

love it

shrimp


----------



## Playedinloops

allergic to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

bulgolgi


----------



## amoxirat

Loooove it.

Peanut-butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## Pancua

Love it!

cheese enchiladas?


----------



## greenapril

Like it

Lasagna


----------



## divadoll

Love it!

Banana heart


----------



## amoxirat

Never had it!  Or heard of it. . . Looks interesting . . .

Agedashi tofu?


----------



## Kokane

never had it

apple pie


----------



## Playedinloops

like it 

pad thai


----------



## amoxirat

Never had it . . .

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Playedinloops

love it! 

mashed potatoes


----------



## Kokane

like it

crepes


----------



## amoxirat

Don't really like them . . .

Stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## Kokane

don't like mushrooms ^.^

danish feta cheese?


----------



## greenapril

never had it

Fried Okra


----------



## divadoll

I don't like okra.

coconut cream pie?


----------



## Playedinloops

don't like it

cheesecake


----------



## divadoll

love love love it

creamed corn?


----------



## aleeeshuh

like it.

jamabalya?


----------



## eLLah

Like it!

Chilli paneer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kokane

never tried it

dried dates?


----------



## aleeeshuh

like it.

mango ice cream?


----------



## amberlamps

love it.

kimchi


----------



## Playedinloops

hate it! 

pho


----------



## divadoll

love it!

Vietnamese yogurt


----------



## aleeeshuh

never had it... now im curious 

salmon sashimi


----------



## AuntOly1

never had - pancakes, waffles, sweet potatoes, apple juice, kiwi, salmon, sushi of any kind, oatmeal, eggplant oysters, beer

love pizza, beats, grilled chicken, white chocolate, wine,


----------



## divadoll

Game rules:  Like? Love? Hate? the food listed directly above and then list 1 food for the next person.  Don't leave it hanging.
 



> Originally Posted by *AuntOly1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never had - pancakes, waffles, sweet potatoes, apple juice, kiwi, salmon, sushi of any kind, oatmeal, eggplant oysters, beer
> 
> love pizza, beats, grilled chicken, white chocolate, wine,


 
Definitely gotta try the Vietnamese yogurt...



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never had it... now im curious
> 
> salmon sashimi


 Salmon sashimi...love it!

Dulce de leche?


----------



## amoxirat

Never had it!

Corned beef?


----------



## Playedinloops

love love corned beef! 

Russian teacakes


----------



## divadoll

Never had it

deep fried Oreo cookies?


----------



## aleeeshuh

like it.

oreo cookie truffles???? 

(p.s. they're reallllllllllly easy to make. lmk if anyone wants the recipe)


----------



## amoxirat

Never had it~ not a huge fan of oreos due to over-consumption in my childhood.






Catfish?


----------



## divadoll

oooooooooooh... yes yes please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

catfish - fried ...love it!

warm apple crumble?



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> like it.
> 
> oreo cookie truffles????
> 
> (p.s. they're reallllllllllly easy to make. lmk if anyone wants the recipe)


----------



## Imperfection

warm apple crumble / hate it.

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Adrienne

Hate it: mayo.  Even the smell makes me gag.


----------



## JHeartMakeup

_Mayo &gt; Like it (only when its made with something, not just by itself)_

*Seasame Chicken w/ Brown Rice?*


----------



## eLLah

never tried it!

peanut chicken


----------



## Bflopolska

Love it: wings, beer, Brie cheese, green olives, shrimp

Like it: most fruit and vegetables except cabbage

Hate it: green cabbage, tripe, okra


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *eLLah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never tried it!
> 
> peanut chicken


 like it! 

oatmeal!


----------



## aleeeshuh

like it.

brazillian steak


----------



## ShortyPirate

*Never tried it. *

*A burger from In-n-Out Burger ?*


----------



## LydiaNichole

Never tried it!

Fried Pickles


----------



## Pancua

Love it!

Edamame


----------



## Tyari

Hate it - liver.


----------



## Pancua

Hate it.

Pesto


----------



## MissLindaJean

Looove it!!

Unagi/Eel


----------



## cloud9

Like it.

Scallop.


----------



## Kokane

never tried it

mac n cheese


----------



## aleeeshuh

Like it.

Jalapeno cheddar bagel?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love it!!!

Paella?


----------



## cloud9

Never tried it. Fried Kool-aid


----------



## Kokane

never tried it

club sandwich


----------



## Dalylah

> Club sandwich


 Mmm love it

Mango relish


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mango relish


 Delish!

Okra?


----------



## divadoll

eeew! Hate it

fiddleheads?


----------



## Stemarber

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eeew! Hate it
> 
> fiddleheads?


 Never tried it.

Rose macaroons?


----------



## divadoll

I've never heard of rose macaroons so Never tried it.

tandoori chicken?


----------



## Amarah

Love it

Pancakes?


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it
> 
> Pancakes?


Yummy with butter pecan syrup

Fontina cheese?


----------



## divadoll

I've never tried fontina cheese.

Jackfruit chips?


----------



## Amarah

Like it

Lamb Souvlaki?


----------



## divadoll

I love lamb anything!

chicharon?


----------



## Dalylah

Yummy

Tortilla Soup?


----------



## Playedinloops

love it!!! 

garden salsa sun chips hehehe


----------



## makeupbyomar

Like it - Junk Food.

Love it - Herring chunks in wine sauce.

Hate it - Pickled mangos and spicy foods.

Never tried it - Tibetan food and the trending now Deep Fried food craze.


----------



## divadoll

You are supposed to ask about another food.  Its not a survey of what you like :/



> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like it - Junk Food.
> 
> Love it - Herring chunks in wine sauce.
> 
> Hate it - Pickled mangos and spicy foods.
> 
> Never tried it - Tibetan food and the trending now Deep Fried food craze.


 
Garden salsa sun chips - liked it

Deep fried oreo cookies?


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are supposed to ask about another food.  Its not a survey of what you like :/
> 
> Garden salsa sun chips - liked it
> 
> Deep fried oreo cookies?


Mild allergy to chocolate so nope for me.

Ceviche?


----------



## divadoll

love it!  Anything seafood, yum!

fig?


----------



## Amarah

Love fig!! especially dried fig

coq au vin??


----------



## divadoll

I like fresh figs better. I have 2 fig trees  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never had it. Wouldnt even know what restaurant would serve it. Lemon squares?


----------



## Dalylah

Yummy!

Pluots? (I just recently tried these for the first time)


----------



## divadoll

They are also called plumcots.  I've tried them once and they were awesome!

grass jelly?


----------



## Amarah

Never tried it!

Tarte Banana?


----------



## Dalylah

Never had it, but judging from googles pictures, I need to try it!

Pico de Gallo?


----------



## divadoll

I had to look it up but yes.  Now I want some.

chicken cordon bleu?


----------



## Dalylah

Yummy, love that stuff!

Carne Asada (I'm in the mood for Mexican, can you tell? lol)


----------



## aleeeshuh

LOVE IT! Yesterday, I had a carne asada burrito  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Clam chowder?


----------



## Playedinloops

hate it! 

Pepperjack cheese


----------



## divadoll

Hate it. Nata de coco?


----------



## Dalylah

Never had it

Pozole de Pollo? *yum*


----------



## Adrienne

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never had it, but judging from googles pictures, I need to try it!
> 
> Pico de Gallo?





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yummy, love that stuff!
> 
> Carne Asada (I'm in the mood for Mexican, can you tell? lol)





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never had it
> 
> Pozole de Pollo? *yum*


 I'm so mad at you now, I love all this stuff!!! I've been aching for Pozole de Pollo for the longest.


----------



## divadoll

> I'm so mad at you now, I love all this stuff!!! I've been aching for Pozole de Pollo for the longest.


 The game, Adrienne? Anyways...never tried Pozole de pollo. Oyster po' boy?


----------



## Amarah

Never had it.

Oyster Mornay?


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so mad at you now, I love all this stuff!!! I've been aching for Pozole de Pollo for the longest.


 Sorry lol



> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never had it.
> 
> Oyster Mornay?


 Oysters give me the willies so nope never had it

Chicken Parmigiana?


----------



## divadoll

Mmmmm yummy! Love it Lychee?


----------



## Dalylah

Never had it

Calzones?


----------



## aleeeshuh

LOVE!!!

jalapeno poppers?


----------



## Dalylah

Love them soooo much!

Kung Pao chicken?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Like it...

Bulgogi?


----------



## divadoll

LOVE it!

kim chi?


----------



## Playedinloops

like it

chicken fried rice


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love it! @ kimchi and chicken fried rice! Phad Thai?


----------



## divadoll

yum! Love it!

dandelion greens?


----------



## Dalylah

I don't mind the flavor but the texture of them gives me the willies.

Chile Rellenos?


----------



## Playedinloops

never had it! 

spicy hummus!


----------



## Dalylah

Yummy! Hummus is addicting!

Philadelphia Cheesesteak Samitches?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Yum! Homemade Mac n cheese? P.s. I like to do extra sharp cheddar and smoked gouda with chicken/broccoli or ham.. lol


----------



## Dalylah

Adore it, hub makes the most amazing homemade mac n cheese.

Enchilada Suiza? (I need some!!!)


----------



## Amarah

Never tried it. I would love to though.. it looks so good.

Cheese and spinach pie?


----------



## alleexuh

Love it. lamb?


----------



## Kokane

hate it

eggplant salad?


----------



## zadidoll

Hate it. Anything eggplant hate it.

Ponzu.


----------



## Dalylah

Delicious! Love to dip in it and cook with it!

Pomegranate?


----------



## divadoll

Like it but too much work.

Haggis?


----------



## astokes

Never tried it/don't want to try it.

BÃ¡nh mÃ¬? (Vietnamese baguette sandwich)


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BÃ¡nh mÃ¬? (Vietnamese baguette sandwich)


 Love.

Balut


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BÃ¡nh mÃ¬? (Vietnamese baguette sandwich)
> Love.
> 
> Balut
> 
> 
> Had to google.
> 
> Cuttlefish:


----------



## calexxia

Like it

Fried peanut butter, bacon, banana sammich?


----------



## divadoll

I'm scared to try it.  I may like it too much. 

crepes with nutella and cream cheese?


----------



## Dalylah

Love pretty much anything with nutella!

Taquitos?


----------



## Playedinloops

yum yum love taquitos. 

hmmm...grits?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Yum, especially with shrimp lol!

Fish Tacos?


----------



## divadoll

Haven't tried it

Turon?


----------



## aleeeshuh

LOVE!!!!!

Roasted cocoa beans?


----------



## divadoll

Never tried Quinoa?


----------



## Dalylah

Love quinoa, so healthy too!

Tomatillo salsa?


----------



## Johnnie

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love quinoa, so healthy too!
> 
> Tomatillo salsa?


 Like it!

Indian fry bread tacos?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love! I'd eat the fry bread alone lol.. Watermelon and feta salad?


----------



## Johnnie

> Love! I'd eat the fry bread alone lol.. Watermelon and feta salad?


 Never tried it Black bean burgers?


----------



## Kokane

never tried it

Margherita pizza


----------



## Amarah

Yumm love it!!

Couscous?


----------



## Dalylah

Yummy and fun to say!

Chicken Lo Mein?


----------



## calexxia

It's ok...

POUTINE?


----------



## divadoll

Love poutine! Spider roll?


----------



## Rachel_

Never had it.

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## Kokane

never tried it

Chocolate Truffles


----------



## divadoll

like it.

deep fried zucchini?


----------



## mizjmakeup

*Never tried it. *

*Pronto Pup?*


----------



## eLLah

never tried it..

veggie chips


----------



## Johnnie

Like it!

Baba ganoush?


----------



## Amarah

Yummmm Love it!

Veal Scallopini?


----------



## kushy

Never tried it

watermelon?


----------



## zadidoll

Love AND hate it... By the end of summer I'm sick of it. LOL

Tah-chin


----------



## kushy

Never tried it.......

Mango?


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Wiener Schnitzel (yeah I am German hehehe)


----------



## MissLindaJean

Like it! Kim chi!


----------



## greentea7

Like it! Oysters


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Penne alla Vodka


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!

Toasted Ravioli


----------



## JC327

Love it spaetzle


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!!!

wonton soup


----------



## JC327

Love it

Buttermilk biscuits


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!!

white chocolate raspberry cheesecake


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese


----------



## MissTrix

Love it!

Pierogies


----------



## JC327

Love it!

Mint  chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## kushy

love it

Gulab Jamun


----------



## JC327

never tried it

beef patty


----------



## MissTrix

Love it! (Especially after I've been out drinking.)

Crab Rangoon


----------



## JC327

never tried it

tortellini alla panna


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

paella


----------



## JC327

never tried it

pumpkin pie


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

stuffed mushrooms


----------



## JC327

hate it

sweet potato casserole


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it (boy, JC327, we are really pulling up stuff the other person does not like hahaha)

banana split


----------



## JC327

Love it! (finally one I like lol)

French toast


----------



## kushy

like it

Italian food?


----------



## Olga Ok

Love it Deli tuna sandwich


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

BLT sandwich


----------



## JC327

Love it

white chocolate


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Kabob


----------



## JC327

LOVE IT!!!

peach cobbler


----------



## kushy

like it

Carrot juice


----------



## JC327

Love it

Mojito


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!!

chocolate milkshake


----------



## JC327

Love it

pineapple upside down cake


----------



## kushy

like it

Cabbage?


----------



## Olga Ok

> like it Italian food?





> Love it white chocolate


Love it Rotisserie chicken


----------



## JC327

Love it

Brown rice


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

BBQ Ribs


----------



## JC327

love it

potato salad


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

tomato salad


----------



## TacomaGirl

love it

marscapone gelato


----------



## JC327

love it

tiramisu


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love it! Coincidentally, made some last week! Yuuum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shrimp Tacos


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love it! Coincidentally, made some last week! Yuuum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp Tacos


 I want!!! lol

Never tried it

rice pudding


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

panacotta


----------



## JC327

like it

caprese salad


----------



## kushy

like it

Fruit salad with vanila


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!

nutella crepe


----------



## PeridotCricket

Love It! Summer Sausage


----------



## kushy

never tried it

vegetable corn soup


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

potato soup


----------



## JC327

Love it

chicken with peanut butter sauce


----------



## Sunflowercake

never had it (unless just peanuts as in some asian dishes is meant? then I like it)

spaghetti with pesto


----------



## JC327

No actual peanut butter sauce its delicious!

Love it!

Garlic bread with cheese


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!

apple fritters


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Oreo cappuccino


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Dum aloo biryani


----------



## JC327

never tried it

green bean casserole


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

ratatouille


----------



## TacomaGirl

liked it

guinness ice cream float


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

fried pickles


----------



## JC327

hate it

hummus


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Naan


----------



## TacomaGirl

love it

chicken tamales


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

chicken enchiladas


----------



## Playedinloops

LOVE!

oreos


----------



## JC327

Love it

Caramel macchiato


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

cabbage rolls


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

sangria


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

mojitos


----------



## JC327

love it

gyros


----------



## Sunflowercake

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pizza calzone


----------



## JC327

Love it

caramel fudge


----------



## Playedinloops

like it

sushi


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

orange chicken


----------



## JC327

like it

bbq ribs


----------



## dressupthedog

Like it Mushrooms


----------



## JC327

hate it

spaghetti carbonara


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

udon noodles


----------



## JC327

like it

chai latte


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Banana Split


----------



## JC327

love it

Gluhwein


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Pretzels


----------



## JC327

like it

French onion soup


----------



## TacomaGirl

never had it

Smoked Salmon


----------



## Johnnie

Never tried it. Tofu and vegetable quiche


----------



## kushy

Never tried it

Maggi masala


----------



## JC327

never tried it

bread pudding


----------



## TacomaGirl

love it tamari rice crackers


----------



## JC327

never tried it

chocolate chip pancakes


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## amoxirat

loveloveloove it.

Brussel sprouts


----------



## JC327

never tried it

chicken vinaigrette


----------



## kushy

never tried it

samosa


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Greek yogurt with honey


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

naan


----------



## amoxirat

Looooooove it.

peanut-butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## JC327

love it!

 crepe with nutella and bananas


----------



## Sunflowercake

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

Pretzel MnMs


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Sangria


----------



## kushy

never tried it

eggplant gravy


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

eggplant parmesan


----------



## amoxirat

Never tried it~

kale


----------



## JC327

like it

fried ice cream


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

twinkies


----------



## JC327

love it

cheese filled chicken nuggets


----------



## amoxirat

Never had it~

Apricots


----------



## JC327

like it

Guacamole


----------



## kushy

never tried it

gulabjamun


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it but googled it and now I am really intrigued!!

Smores


----------



## JC327

never tried it

carrot cake


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

black-forest cake


----------



## JC327

like it

honeybun


----------



## Sunflowercake

never had it

spaghetti squash


----------



## JC327

like it chocolate cheesecake


----------



## kushy

like it

Mango pickle


----------



## JC327

never tried it tzaziki


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Spaetzle


----------



## JC327

love it

Aperol spritz


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Tomato rice


----------



## hardystella

Never tried. Can you just explain something about it like how to play?


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *hardystella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never tried. Can you just explain something about it like how to play?


 If you go back on page one I believe, there are explanations. So you look at the food the previous person posted, say if you like it, love it, hate it or never tried it and name a different dish.

So Tomato rice -

never tried it

Panko chicken


----------



## Xiang

Never tried it.

Taco Bell Crunchwrap


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

green bean casserole


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

conch


----------



## JC327

never tried it pink lemonade


----------



## Xiang

like it 

kettle corn


----------



## JC327

like it sugar cookies


----------



## kushy

like it

Amla juice


----------



## Xiang

never tried it

Almond milk


----------



## lioness90

love it!

pepperoni pizza


----------



## JC327

hate it

garlic bread


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love it! Potato salad


----------



## JC327

Love it!

baked sweet potato


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it! Grilled cream cheese sandwich


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

philly cheese steak


----------



## TacomaGirl

love it

Swedish meatballs


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!

veggie chips


----------



## lioness90

Never tried it

Black bean burger


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

pesto cavatappi


----------



## lioness90

never tried it

chocolate cupcakes


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it!! Movie theater popcorn


----------



## lioness90

love it!

Caesar Salad


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Sashimi


----------



## lioness90

Never tried it

Tacos


----------



## Xiang

Love it!

Green tea ice cream


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Mint tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

turkey burgers


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate caramel brownie


----------



## lioness90

love it!

Snickers candy bars


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Salted caramel frappuchino


----------



## lioness90

never tried it

sweet potato pie


----------



## Xiang

never tried it

chocolate covered banana


----------



## lioness90

never tried it

dr. pepper


----------



## Xiang

like it

Potstickers


----------



## lioness90

Never tried it

Spaghetti


----------



## JC327

love it

apple pie


----------



## lioness90

Love it Vanilla frozen yogurt


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

lucky charms


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it Ben and Jerry's brownie batter ice cream


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

lemon sorbet


----------



## kushy

like it

watermelon


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

chocolate covered apple slices


----------



## JC327

Love it

kiwi lemonade


----------



## lioness90

Like it

Chex mix


----------



## Xiang

Like it

POM Wonderful Pomegranate Juice


----------



## imacaligirl

Hate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Baked potato


----------



## JC327

like it

baked turkey breast


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Turkey bacon


----------



## lioness90

Never tried it Lasagna


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate fudge


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it Avocados


----------



## Xiang

Like it

Blueberry pancakes


----------



## JC327

like it

smoked rice


----------



## lioness90

never tried it

Oreos


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

curry brats


----------



## JC327

like it

Pork steak with onions


----------



## kushy

hate it

beetroot curry


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it Meatloaf


----------



## Xiang

like it

Beef tamale


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

chicken fajitas


----------



## ParisHaley

Like it BBQ Pork


----------



## JC327

like it

coconut cake


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Tiramisu


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love it! Kale chips


----------



## JC327

never tried it

blueberry smoothie


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

gorgonzola spinach


----------



## kushy

like it

Gobi Manchuria


----------



## Sunflowercake

It that basically fried Cauliflower? Never had it

grilled banana with marshmallows and chocolate


----------



## JC327

never tried it (sounds yummy)

Greek salad with Feta cheese


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never tried it (sounds yummy)
> 
> Greek salad with Feta cheese


 you cut the banana in the middle, put little chocolate drops and tiny marshmallows in the middle, wrap the thing up in aluminium foil and put it on the grill.

Anyhow




love it!

grapes dipped in chocolate


----------



## JC327

Thanks, sounds yummy. Can't wait for it to get sunny enough to grill. Love it Strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## ParisHaley

Like it Cheesecake


----------



## Xiang

Hate it (too thick and creamy, not for me) =(

Thrifty (Rite Aid) brand ice cream


----------



## ParisHaley

Aw, i love cheesecake lol. Never tried rite aid ice cream. Peanut butter


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

bread pudding


----------



## JC327

like it

German chocolate cake


----------



## lioness90

Love it!

Orange Juice


----------



## ParisHaley

Love it Chicken tenders


----------



## lioness90

Love it

Steak


----------



## JC327

love it

Lucky charms cereal


----------



## kushy

like it

Grilled sandwich


----------



## Xiang

Love it!

Fruit salads


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

strawberries and vanilla pudding


----------



## lioness90

Never tried it

Gummy bears


----------



## imacaligirl

Hate it ( I know, I'm weird lol) Kiwi fruit


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

croissant with chocolate spread


----------



## JC327

Love it

banana bread


----------



## Xiang

like it

caramel flan


----------



## JC327

love it

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it Fish sticks


----------



## JC327

Like it Ham pizza


----------



## ParisHaley

Never tried it but I don't like ham so probably not. French fries


----------



## kushy

like it

Salads


----------



## ParisHaley

Like it Celery


----------



## -Liz-

like it

Cinnamon Toast Crunch Cereal


----------



## ParisHaley

Like it M&amp;M's


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Almond joy


----------



## lioness90

Like it

Hawaiian Pizza


----------



## JC327

hate it

spaghetti carbonara


----------



## imacaligirl

Never tried it Garlic bread


----------



## Xiang

Love it!

Hot pockets


----------



## bonita22

Love it Enchiladas


----------



## kushy

Never tried it

Aloo dum biryani


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Hamburger helper


----------



## Xiang

like it

Rice a Roni


----------



## lioness90

like it

Mac &amp; cheese


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it Red beans and rice


----------



## kushy

like it

 pav bajji


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Fried sweet potato


----------



## lioness90

never tried it

Sun Drop soda


----------



## JC327

never tried it

apple &amp; cinnamon tea


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

Turkish coffee


----------



## imacaligirl

Never tried it Gummy bears


----------



## JC327

like it

asparagus soup


----------



## Xiang

like it

Cream of Chicken soup


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Refried beans


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Yogurt


----------



## JC327

love it

muesli


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Orange Soda with Coke


----------



## JC327

Love it (I really like mezzo mix)

grape soda


----------



## Sunflowercake

Mezzo Mix was exactly what I am thinking about!

hate grape soda

apple juice with sparkling water


----------



## lioness90

never tried it

hushpuppies


----------



## JC327

never tried it

garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## lioness90

love it

ice cream cake


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate cereal


----------



## kushy

like it

paratha


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Ginger tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

crepes with nutella and bananas


----------



## Xiang

love it!!! (double love it if there's whipped cream and ice cream inside)






Rum balls


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> love it!!! (double love it if there's whipped cream and ice cream inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rum balls


 heck yeah to that!

love it

lemon gelato


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Ben and Jerry's chunky monkey ice cream


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

deep dish pizza


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it Pretzels


----------



## Xiang

love it!

chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## imacaligirl

Even better with chocolate! Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Raisins


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

crab rangoon


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it Potstickers


----------



## kushy

never tried it

chocolate truffle cake


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Gooey Buttercake


----------



## Xiang

never tried it

IHOP Belgian waffles


----------



## JC327

Never tried it Pound cake


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Pecan pie


----------



## kushy

never tried

Coriander rice


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

blackforest cherry cake


----------



## Xiang

like it

Subway breakfast sandwiches


----------



## JC327

Never tried it Sugar cookies


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Greek yogurt


----------



## kushy

like it

Masala burger


----------



## Xiang

never tried it

mushroom burgers


----------



## JC327

Hate it Zebra cakes


----------



## bonita22

Love it Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich


----------



## JC327

Love it Cosmic brownies


----------



## alva

Never tried it

Sushi


----------



## JC327

Hate it Wild rice


----------



## kushy

never tried it

milk powder


----------



## JC327

Like it Peach iced tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

funnel cake


----------



## Xiang

love it!

Rice milk


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Red vines


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Xiang

love it!

star fruit


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Mango


----------



## kushy

love it

Goosberry


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

spaghetti squash pizza


----------



## eLLah

never tried it

ramen


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Corn dogs


----------



## CourtneyB

Like it

California Rolls


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Caesar salad


----------



## bonita22

Love it Takis Fuego


----------



## kushy

never tried it

custard fruit salad


----------



## JC327

Never tried it Chicken with peanut butter sauce


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

cordon bleu


----------



## JC327

Like it Coconut ice cream


----------



## Xiang

like it (good thing you didn't say coconut pineapple




)

chicken herb couscous


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Avacado


----------



## blue2015

Like it. Cottage Cheese and plain lay's chips.


----------



## JC327

Never tried it Stewed chicken


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

coleslaw


----------



## JC327

Like it Caramel fudge


----------



## kushy

never tried

Bittergaurd


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

churros


----------



## JC327

Like it canolli


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Sweet lime


----------



## JC327

Love it Boston cream donuts


----------



## kushy

like it

Jalapeno pizza


----------



## Sunflowercake

never had it

pot roast


----------



## imacaligirl

Love it Coconut m&amp;ms


----------



## lesliemarie102

Love it. Empanadas


----------



## Hellocat4

Hate it Beluga whale


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it. Nutella crepes


----------



## Xiang

Love it! Dennys grand slam


----------



## Sunflowercake

never had it

french toast


----------



## lesliemarie102

Like it Candy apple


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

spaghetti cabonara


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Veg masala burger


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it. Margarita pizza


----------



## OiiO

Never tried it

Veal


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it. Cheese fries


----------



## kushy

Likes

Potato Wedges


----------



## Xiang

like it

Wheat Thin crackers


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Raclette


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it crepes suzette


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it. Quesadilla


----------



## OiiO

Like it

Caviar


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it. Tiramisu


----------



## JC327

Love it Breakfast wrap


----------



## OiiO

Never tried it

Bacon chocolate


----------



## StellaSunshine

Like it

gorgonzola cheese


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it Avocado toast


----------



## kushy

like

Oreo


----------



## OiiO

Hate it

Original Pringles


----------



## lesliemarie102

Like it Cheese cake


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## OiiO

Never tried it

Goat cheese


----------



## kushy

hate it

Ginger tea


----------



## lesliemarie102

Like it. Spring roll


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

challa


----------



## OiiO

Never tried it

French toast


----------



## lesliemarie102

Like it Banana pancakes


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Avacado juice


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it Haribo Gummy Bears


----------



## OiiO

Love it

Seedless watermelon


----------



## imacaligirl

Like it Sushi


----------



## OiiO

Love it

Grilled peaches


----------



## Superfish19

Like it French toast


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Lindt Chocolate


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Banana Pudding


----------



## Superfish19

Hate it Strawberry shortcake


----------



## kushy

hate it

Tomato pickle


----------



## bonita22

Love it Pork Chops


----------



## lesliemarie102

Like it Chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Chocolate Covered Cherries


----------



## Superfish19

Hate them Chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## kushy

never tried it samosa chat


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it. Bacon


----------



## OiiO

Love it

Brownies


----------



## kushy

love it veg puffs


----------



## lesliemarie102

Hate it Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## aleeeshuh

LOVE IT

craisins


----------



## bonita22

Love it Uncrustables


----------



## OiiO

Hate it

Chicken pizza


----------



## JC327

love it

Beef Patty with cheese and sauce


----------



## kushy

hate it Home made pizza


----------



## JC327

love it

butter cookies


----------



## OiiO

like it

blue cheese


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

spaghetti with pesto


----------



## OiiO

Love it

Carrot juice


----------



## BagLady

Never tried it Arroz con gandules


----------



## JC327

love it

raisin bagel with cream cheese


----------



## kushy

never tried it Dominos Indiataco


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

smoked salmon


----------



## kushy

hate it Orange juice


----------



## JC327

love it

maracuja


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

freeze dried strawberries


----------



## JC327

like it

strawberry margarita


----------



## kushy

never tried it Mango juicy


----------



## JC327

never tried it

pepper steak


----------



## kushy

hate it

Papaya


----------



## lesliemarie102

Love it Churros


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

madeleines


----------



## kushy

like it

baby corn fry


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it Sugar cookies


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate cheese cake


----------



## puffyeyes

Hate it.

Pumpkin Soup.


----------



## JC327

like it

peach cobbler


----------



## kushy

dislike

Amla juice


----------



## Sunflowercake

never had it

brownies a la mode


----------



## JC327

love it

white wine


----------



## kushy

like

Lovely cakes


----------



## JC327

never tried it

mango smoothie


----------



## puffyeyes

Love it

Edamame (someone tell me If I'm playing wrong)


----------



## kushy

never tried it

sizzling pepper fried rice


----------



## JC327

never tried it

mozzarella sticks


----------



## kushy

like

smoothie


----------



## JC327

love it

apple pie


----------



## lesliemarie102

Love it Calamari


----------



## JC327

hate it

Greek yogurt


----------



## kushy

like

Puri


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Cream soda


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it sashimi


----------



## JC327

never tried it

hot chocolate with marshmallows


----------



## kushy

like

Bread with chocolate cream


----------



## JC327

love it

apple cinnamon tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

Wonton Soup


----------



## JC327

never tried it

spinach dip


----------



## AshY

like it

hazelnut latte


----------



## JC327

love it

mac &amp; cheese


----------



## kushy

like

cheesy rolls


----------



## JC327

like

coconut water


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

grilled pineapple


----------



## TacomaGirl

love it

hemp milk


----------



## JC327

never tried it

caramel popcorn


----------



## lesliemarie102

Love it Cotton candy


----------



## JC327

Love it

frosted flakes


----------



## AshY

Like it

Sushi (tuna kind)


----------



## puffyeyes

Love &amp; hate it Grilled onions


----------



## JC327

like it

sweet potato pie


----------



## AshY

Love it Buffalo wings


----------



## lesliemarie102

Like it Cinnamon rolls


----------



## AshY

love it

enchiladas


----------



## puffyeyes

hate it

dessert wine


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate covered strawbery


----------



## kushy

like it

Popcorn


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## AshY

love it

caramel apples


----------



## Xiang

Love it Milano chocolate cookies


----------



## JC327

love it

penne alla vodka


----------



## AshY

Love it

shrimp cocktail


----------



## JC327

like it

baked chicken


----------



## AshY

like it

fried chicken


----------



## JC327

love it

French toast


----------



## Xiang

Love it Gummy bears


----------



## JC327

like it

chili cheese fries


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

veggie chips


----------



## AshY

never tried it

red velvet cake


----------



## JC327

never tried it

vanilla pudding


----------



## lesliemarie102

Like it Macaroons


----------



## AshY

like it

pasta carbonara


----------



## bonita22

Love it Sunflower seeds


----------



## JC327

like it

baked potato


----------



## AshY

love it

spaghetti with meat sauce


----------



## kushy

dislike

Grilled aloo sandwich


----------



## OiiO

Never tried it

French onion soup


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

tomato salad


----------



## AshY

like it

pomegranates


----------



## JC327

like it

caprese salad


----------



## AshY

like it

BBQ Ribs


----------



## puffyeyes

hate it

Miso soup


----------



## kushy

dislike

pomegranate juice


----------



## JC327

like it

rice


----------



## mizjmakeup

*delish *

*McDonalds french fries?*


----------



## AshY

Like it

chicken parm sandwich


----------



## JC327

love it

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## AshY

like it

grilled cheese


----------



## kushy

dislike

aloevera juice


----------



## AshY

never tried it

paella


----------



## JC327

never tried it

black bean soup


----------



## AshY

Like it Gumbo


----------



## JC327

never tried it

spaghetti with meatballs


----------



## AshY

love it

fried shrimp


----------



## JC327

like it

iced tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

udon noodles


----------



## JC327

never tried it

apple chips


----------



## AshY

hate it

dried papaya


----------



## JC327

like it

broccoli &amp; cheese soup


----------



## AshY

love it

greek salad


----------



## JC327

love it

buttermilk biscuits and gravy


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it Gumbo


----------



## JC327

never tried it

spaghetti carbonara


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Kottbullar


----------



## AshY

never tried it

shrimp and grits


----------



## Jac13

Love it Fried eggplant


----------



## JC327

hate it

fruit salad


----------



## bonita22

Love it Chicken salad


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate covered bananas


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Chocolate Covered Cherries


----------



## kushy

like

Chocolate cream biscuits


----------



## Jac13

Never tried it Creme brÃ»lÃ©e


----------



## AshY

like it

cassata cake


----------



## JC327

never tried it

baklava


----------



## Jac13

like it Rum cake


----------



## JC327

like it

pasta salad


----------



## AshY

like it

tuna salad


----------



## JC327

like it

pumpkin bread


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Beignets


----------



## JC327

never tried it

oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## Jac13

Like it Snickerdoodle


----------



## JC327

like it

chicken soup


----------



## LydiaNichole

> like it chicken soup


 Love it! I actually made some this week!




7up


----------



## Jac13

Like it Praline cake


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> like it
> 
> chicken soup
> Love it! I actually made some this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 7up
> 
> Looks Yummy!


----------



## JC327

Praline cake

never had it

veggie wrap


----------



## bonita22

Love it Chicken Marsala


----------



## JC327

never had it

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## kushy

Never tried it

Boiled groundnuts


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it Chicken and dumplings


----------



## JC327

like it

wild rice


----------



## Jac13

Like it Banana foster


----------



## JC327

never tried it

strawberry tea


----------



## Jac13

Like it Lumpia


----------



## JC327

love it

Chicken vinaigrette


----------



## kushy

hate it

.

Tomata Bajji


----------



## Jac13

Never tried it Veal marselo


----------



## JC327

hate it

mac and cheese


----------



## Jac13

Like it Red beans and rice


----------



## JC327

Love it

baked salmon


----------



## AshY

love it

collard greens


----------



## JC327

like it

grilled zucchini


----------



## Jac13

Love it Apple fritters


----------



## JC327

love it

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Jac13

Love it Cajun ruffles chips


----------



## JC327

never tried it

white wine


----------



## puffyeyes

Love it

Korean Pancakes


----------



## Jac13

Never tried it Chocolate chip pancakes


----------



## bonita22

Love it Chiles Rellenos


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies


----------



## kushy

like it

Potata curry


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it S'mores


----------



## Jac13

Love it

Seafood pizza


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Gyros


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Barbecue Chicken Wings


----------



## JC327

like it

white chocolate


----------



## bonita22

Like it Grilled Shrimp


----------



## JC327

like it

Greek salad


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

beer dip


----------



## JC327

like it

banana pudding


----------



## AshY

like it

strawberry shortcake


----------



## JC327

like it

almond milk


----------



## kushy

like

Loganberry


----------



## JC327

never tried it

bread pudding


----------



## kushy

never tried it

Pav baji


----------



## AshY

never tried it

NY strip steak


----------



## JC327

love it

Banana nut bread


----------



## Jac13

Hate it TGIF Jack Daniel's burger


----------



## bonita22

Love it Shrimp Tempura


----------



## Jac13

Love it California egg rolls


----------



## JC327

never tried it

apple cider


----------



## saarahsmiles

love it

Korean Barbeque


----------



## Jac13

Like it Eggnog


----------



## JC327

love it

sugar cookies


----------



## Jac13

Love it Fried catfish


----------



## JC327

never tried it

chicken wrap


----------



## Jac13

Like it Egg salad


----------



## JC327

like it

potato wedges


----------



## Jac13

Like it Mongolian chicken


----------



## JC327

never tried it

black bean soup


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it Flan


----------



## Jac13

Never tried it Lumpia


----------



## JC327

love it

egg drop soup


----------



## Jac13

Love it Lobster bisque


----------



## AshY

love it

bacon and eggs


----------



## kushy

like

Burger with chips


----------



## Jac13

Love it New York pizza


----------



## AshY

love it

shrimp fried rice


----------



## Jac13

Like it Veal


----------



## JulieMarie

Hate it!

Blowfish


----------



## AshY

never tried it

chicken satay


----------



## Jac13

Like it Poached pears


----------



## AshY

like it

lobster bisque


----------



## AshY

like it

lobster bisque


----------



## Jac13

Love it Lobster pizza


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Sounds delicious, never tried it! Taco salad


----------



## Jac13

Like it Spinach quiche


----------



## JC327

like it

cinnamon raisin bagel


----------



## Jac13

Like it Chicken salad


----------



## AshY

like it

fruit salad


----------



## Jac13

Like it Shrimp and grits


----------



## AshY

love it

New England clam chowder


----------



## Jac13

Love it Penne pasta


----------



## AshY

like it

pork dumplings


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Grilled lamb chops


----------



## JulieMarie

Hate it.

Miso soup.


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Deviled eggs


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

apple cinnamon chips


----------



## JC327

Love it

guacamole


----------



## Jac13

Like it Tiramisu


----------



## JC327

love it

cream of asparagus soup


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Hamburger Helper


----------



## JC327

like it

Strawberry tea


----------



## Jac13

Like it Raspberry tea


----------



## wrkreads

Love it.

Fiddleheads


----------



## kushy

dislike

Pasta


----------



## Jac13

Love it Calzones


----------



## AshY

love it

sausage ravioli


----------



## JulieMarie

like it.

crab cakes?


----------



## AshY

Love it Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Prime rib


----------



## JulieMarie

like it.

broccoli?


----------



## Jac13

Love it Squash


----------



## JC327

love it

passion fruit


----------



## kushy

Never tried it

peanut masala


----------



## Jac13

Never tried it Orange jubilee


----------



## AshY

never tried it

fried oysters


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Charbroiled oysters


----------



## AshY

Never tried it Roasted duck


----------



## JulieMarie

hate it.

pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## bonita22

Like it Sunflower seeds


----------



## JC327

like it

corn


----------



## Jac13

Like it Dirty rice


----------



## JC327

never tried it

tomato soup


----------



## kushy

hate it

green peas


----------



## bonita22

Like it Sweet Peas


----------



## AshY

Like it Brussel sprouts


----------



## JC327

never tried it

chocolate ice cream


----------



## kushy

love it

Dominos Laminis roll


----------



## Jac13

Never tried it Fried alligator


----------



## JC327

never tried it

pear wine


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Cannoli


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Chalupas


----------



## JC327

like it

peanut butter cookies


----------



## Jac13

Love it Sugar cookies


----------



## bonita22

Like it Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## kushy

like it

Kitkat


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate donut


----------



## Jac13

Love it Pecan pie


----------



## JC327

like it

coconut cake


----------



## Jac13

Like it Lemon cake


----------



## JC327

love it

cheese cake


----------



## Jac13

Love it Black Forest cake


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it Pecan Pie


----------



## JC327

like it

German chocolate cake


----------



## bonita22

Love it Russian Tea Cakes


----------



## AshY

Love it Pecan brownies


----------



## JC327

never tried it

mojito


----------



## Jac13

Like it Streudals


----------



## JC327

like it

ham pizza


----------



## Jac13

Like it Corn dogs


----------



## lesliemarie102

Never tried it BBQ wings


----------



## Sunflowercake

Like it

Snapea crisps


----------



## JC327

never tried it

dragon fruit


----------



## AshY

like it

chilli cheese fries


----------



## JC327

love it

tuna fish salad


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Crab cakes


----------



## JC327

never tried it

strawberry daiquiri


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## bonita22

Love it Strawberry margarita


----------



## JC327

love it

fruit punch


----------



## AshY

like it

bagel and cream cheese


----------



## JC327

love it

meatballs


----------



## Jac13

Love it Zita pasta


----------



## JC327

never tried it

cheddar cheese


----------



## AshY

Love it Seared scallops


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it Calamari


----------



## Jac13

Love it Ooey gooey


----------



## JC327

never tried it

yellow rice


----------



## AshY

never tried it

fried zucchini


----------



## JC327

like it

mozzarella cheese


----------



## AshY

like it

stuffed mushrooms


----------



## JC327

hate it

garlic bread


----------



## AshY

like it

Blue cheese


----------



## JC327

like it

pasta salad


----------



## cocogiuli

like it

kebab


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate milk


----------



## cocogiuli

love it

spaghetti


----------



## AshY

Like it Salt water taffy


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

nougat


----------



## JC327

love it

Kit Kat


----------



## Jac13

like it

kisses chocolate


----------



## JC327

love it

potato salad


----------



## AshY

Like it BLT


----------



## JC327

love it

mojito


----------



## AshY

love it

martini


----------



## bonita22

Like it Tequila Sunrise


----------



## JC327

like it

vanilla ice cream with sprinkles


----------



## AshY

like it

mint chip ice cream


----------



## JC327

love it

chicken soup


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

hate it!!!

edit: hate it is re: mint chip - jc beat me to the post!

like it - chicken soup

marzipan


----------



## AshY

like it

caramel sauce


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate covered strawberry


----------



## Jac13

love it graham crackers


----------



## JC327

love it

pulled pork


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

> love it pulled pork


 Eating it right now! Like it! Macarons (not macaroons)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

love it

pulled pork

Eating it right now! Like it!

Macarons (not macaroons) 
lol that awesome, enjoy!

like it

pink lemonade


----------



## AshY

like it

bbq chicken


----------



## JC327

like it

cheese bread


----------



## AshY

like it

banana cream pie


----------



## JC327

like it

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

cheddar popcorn


----------



## JC327

like it

caramel popcorn


----------



## AshY

love it

cherry Danish pastry


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

nougat


----------



## JC327

like it

chocolate milk


----------



## EmEm1201

Never tried it Peanut Butter and banana sandwiches?


----------



## EmEm1201

Or wait I have I read the wrong one..


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmEm1201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or wait I have I read the wrong one..

No youre on the  right one.

never tried it

Pumpkin latte


----------



## Jac13

never tried it

bloody mary


----------



## AshY

like it

dirty martini


----------



## JC327

never tried it

chai latte


----------



## AshY

like it

chocolate cheesecake


----------



## JC327

love it

pumpkin latte


----------



## Monika1

love it

kombu


----------



## JC327

Never tried it Crepe with Nutella and banana


----------



## athenatree

Never tried it

Sushi


----------



## JC327

hate it

mango smoothie


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it Marzipan


----------



## Sunflowercake

Love it !!

quesedillas


----------



## bonita22

Hate it Orange Chicken


----------



## athenatree

Never tried it

Gyros


----------



## bonita22

Never tried it Hummus


----------



## JC327

love it

cinnamon roll


----------



## athenatree

Love it

Hash browns


----------



## JC327

love it

French toast


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

potato pancakes


----------



## JC327

love it

tomato soup


----------



## aleeeshuh

love it (but gives me heartburn)

celery sticks with peanut butter and craisins


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it (too much going on there hahahah)

Kale


----------



## JC327

like it

broccoli cream soup


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

French Onion Soup


----------



## JC327

love it

Brownies


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Croque Monsieur


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

rice crispy treats


----------



## JC327

LOVE IT!

Rice ball (Arancini)


----------



## Sunflowercake

oh wow I hit the jackpot ther e(;

love it

Tortellini


----------



## JC327

You definitely did, my mom always has some for me when I go home.

love it

Calzone


----------



## dawn767

like it

butternut squash soup


----------



## AshY

like it

collard greens


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

green beans with herb butter


----------



## JC327

love it

coconut cake


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it! Rum cake


----------



## AshY

Hate it Peach cobbler


----------



## JC327

love it

iced tea


----------



## dawn767

hate it

snickers candy bar!


----------



## AshY

like it

Reese's Cups


----------



## JC327

Love it Pound cake


----------



## IndiaLynRose

Hate it Dark chocolate


----------



## Johnnie

Like it

Frozen banana smoothie with vanilla and cinnamon?


----------



## JC327

Love it

Cantaloupe


----------



## cocogiuli

Like it

milkshake


----------



## Courtnee

Love love love it!!!!!!!! Guavas


----------



## cocogiuli

never tried it (in the yogurt only)

bubble tea


----------



## Courtnee

Never tried it, but would like to. Staranice, or however you spelt it, it has a anicedy taste to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the flavour of licorice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

never tried it

coconut cake


----------



## Johnnie

I like it...vegan, of course.

Black bean brownies?


----------



## dawn767

never tried it, but I bet it's healthier than regular brownies right... lol

white bean chili?


----------



## JC327

like it

German potato salad


----------



## dawn767

like it

crab


----------



## nailenvyuser

Hate it.

Snails.


----------



## mariahzelada

Never tried it. Peanut butter and pickles sandwich ? Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## JC327

never tried it

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## belledreamer

never tried it

baked potatoes


----------



## JC327

Love it

chocolate covered bananas


----------



## roxymama

Love It Wasabi


----------



## JC327

like it

pasta salad


----------



## dawn767

like it
 
french toast


----------



## Johnnie

Like it 

Black bean burgers?


----------



## Sunflowercake

Never tried it Grilled bananas


----------



## JC327

love it

brown rice


----------



## Sunflowercake

Love it Wonton soup


----------



## JC327

love it

veggie chips


----------



## Johnnie

Don't like it

Hummus


----------



## dawn767

like it

lemon squares


----------



## JC327

never tried it

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## dawn767

love it!

garlic shrimp


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## CajunKitty

Too much fat. Don't like it. Chicken satay with peanut sauce


----------



## JC327

never tried it

marble cake


----------



## CajunKitty

Like it

mushroom barley soup


----------



## JC327

never tried it

caramel popcorn


----------



## amygab1126

Like it

Mango?


----------



## CajunKitty

don't like it

veggie chips


----------



## JC327

like it

hummus


----------



## CajunKitty

love it

roast duck


----------



## angeezy

like it

Thai Iced Tea


----------



## CajunKitty

Never tried it but I'd like too. Thai food is delicious.

Fried plantains


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

Serano Spinach Soup


----------



## JC327

never tried it

baklava


----------



## CajunKitty

Like it.

angel hair pasta


----------



## JC327

like it

cheese and broccoli soup


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

fish sticks


----------



## JC327

like it

coconut ice cream


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

tiramisu


----------



## JC327

love it

macarons


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

soft pretzels


----------



## JC327

love it specially with butter

fruit smoothies


----------



## Sunflowercake

love them!

snails


----------



## JC327

Never tried it and never will lol

maultaschen


----------



## Sunflowercake

Love it so much

Chicken mcnuggets


----------



## JC327

love it

potato salad


----------



## CajunKitty

don't like it.

breakfast burritos?


----------



## JC327

like it

pasta salad


----------



## Sunflowercake

Love it

Wontons


----------



## JC327

like it

chicken salad


----------



## CajunKitty

love it.

deep dish pizza?


----------



## JC327

love it

coconut cookies


----------



## CajunKitty

love them.

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## JC327

love it

apple juice


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

chicken tandoori


----------



## JC327

never tried it

hot chocolate


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

crab rangoon


----------



## Courtnee

Never tried it.

Luau?


----------



## JC327

never tried it

sweet potato casserole


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

monte cristo sandwich


----------



## JC327

never tried it

garlic bread


----------



## Jac13

Love it

Creme brûlée ice cream


----------



## JC327

love it

meatloaf


----------



## CajunKitty

Um, no. Don't eat meat.

shrimp coconut curry?


----------



## JC327

never tried it

banana nut bread


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

pulled pork


----------



## JC327

love it

grilled veggies


----------



## CajunKitty

love them

falafel


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it/ heard of it... i must need to get out more. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

cruelty free roast chicken?


----------



## CajunKitty

never tried it

chocolate mousse


----------



## JC327

love it

caprese salad


----------



## CajunKitty

Never tried it.

Goat cheese


----------



## Courtnee

Never tried it, but I've heard some amazing things bout it.

What about... FÄaulsi? Its a Samoan thing, beautiful, but don't know how to spell it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

never tried it

peanut butter chocolate cookies


----------



## CajunKitty

never tried them

cheesecake brownies


----------



## JC327

never tried it

peach cobbler


----------



## BSquared

Love it!!

Risotto


----------



## MrsShaw

love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .......schnitzel?


----------



## JC327

love it

pumpkin pie


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

zucchini cake


----------



## JC327

never tried it

scrambled eggs


----------



## Courtnee

Love it!!! --&gt;

What about... Crackling (pork skin.. It has to be crispy though).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Absolutely love it!

Peach iced tea


----------



## Courtnee

Never tried it... But would love to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nuttella. Mmm


----------



## JC327

You definitely have to its delicious!

Love nutella!

garlic bread


----------



## BSquared

Love love love it!!

Asparagus


----------



## Shalott

Like it! One of the better vegetables. :lol:

(Didn't read the whole thread, don't know what's been said already, sorry!)

Smoked salmon


----------



## Courtnee

Never tried it... I need to explore more I think... Lol

Taro?


----------



## CajunKitty

never tried it

white chocolate


----------



## JC327

Love it

Pizza


----------



## CajunKitty

adore it

Maine blueberries (the tiny sweet ones)


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

Chicken fajitas


----------



## CajunKitty

Never tried it.

Potato latkes


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

Minestrone soup


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

shrimp scampi


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

Stewed chicken


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

coconut shrimp


----------



## BSquared

Hate it!!

Chipotle burritos


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

ChimiChangas


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

Italian sausage


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

scotch eggs


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

banana split


----------



## JC327

Love it

Sesame chicken


----------



## Allison H

Like it.

Kumquat


----------



## CajunKitty

never tried it

Canadian bacon


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

Rafaello


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Never had it

Lychees


----------



## CajunKitty

haven't tried them, yet

mango curry


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

Mango guacamole


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

Dippin' Dots


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I LOVE Dippin Dots!

Papaya salad


----------



## JC327

KellyKaye said:


> I LOVE Dippin Dots!
> 
> Papaya salad


Had Dipin' dots for the first time the 4th of July.


----------



## JC327

Never tried it

Grilled salmon


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

shrimp


----------



## JC327

Love it

BBQ ribs


----------



## Allison H

Love it!

Cadbury ice cream?


----------



## CajunKitty

no ice cream for me thanks

cantaloupe or honeydew melon?


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## JC327

love it (kasse und schinken)

peach iced tea


----------



## Shalott

LOVE it!

Cinnamon-Sugar Toast


----------



## Allison H

Mmmm, love it!

Grilled shrimp?


----------



## CajunKitty

love it

chicken Kiev


----------



## Sunflowercake

Never had it!

Goulash


----------



## JC327

Love it!

caramel pop corn


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Twix


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Hate it!!!

Chuao Maple Bacon chocolate bar


----------



## Sunflowercake

Never tried it but where the heck do I find it??? As in bacon yummm and chocolate? Super yumm!!! Pm me immediately lol

filled zucchini


----------



## JC327

never tried it

grilled salmon


----------



## Allison H

Love it!

Bananas Foster?


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

chocolate covered popcorn


----------



## JC327

love it

caramel fudge


----------



## Courtnee

adore it.

toast. :laughno:


----------



## JC327

like it

Rice Krispies treats


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

biscuits and gravy


----------



## JC327

love it

Upside down pineapple cake


----------



## Sunflowercake

never had it

s'mores


----------



## JC327

its delicious!

never tried it

coconut shake


----------



## Sunflowercake

never had it

fresh coconut


----------



## JC327

love it

carrot juice


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

strawberry smoothie


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

almond joy


----------



## JC327

love it

Guacamole


----------



## BSquared

Like it, but only if there's no tomatoes in it!

Tortilla chips


----------



## CajunKitty

like it

empanadas


----------



## JC327

love it

chocolate cheesecake


----------



## CajunKitty

too fattening for me but it tastes good.

Broccoli cheese quiche


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

crème brulee


----------



## Sunflowercake

Love it!!!! So so much!

French Toast


----------



## JC327

love it

mango ice cream


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it ♥
Spaghetti carbonara?


----------



## JC327

love it

hummus


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Caprese Salad


----------



## JC327

love it

schnitzel


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it!

Red velvet cake?


----------



## JC327

love it

mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

nutella crepes


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

LOVE IT!

Ben&amp;Jerry's Cookie dough?


----------



## JC327

never tried it

apricot cheesecake


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it - sounds good though.

Bacon


----------



## slinka

Uh love it, although I haven't eaten real bacon in....don't even know how many years =p

Tripe.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it.

Cadbury Eclairs?


----------



## BSquared

Never tried it

Lasagna


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it!

Nachos?


----------



## Courtnee

LOVE IT, wait no, I ADORE IT!!!! :wub: :luv: :wub:

hoki fish?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

I know right? It's so good! ♥

Never tried it (hoki fish)

Lemonade?


----------



## Courtnee

love it. :wub:

tomatoes


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it.

Mango?


----------



## Courtnee

like it.

custard pies


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it.

macaroons?


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it... would love to. 

bok-choy?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it o:

Skittles?


----------



## Courtnee

love them! XD

coconut rough? (the chocolate)


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried them, but they look interesting o:

Plastic surgery?


----------



## Courtnee

what? plastic surgery?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> eww, what a gross name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

never tried it/them.

sardines?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

omg sorry haha, it's not food! I was tired xD

Sardines - hate them.

Baked ice cream?.


----------



## Courtnee

so who needs sleep now aye missy? :satisfied: :lol:

never tried it, but so, so want to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

mock cream


----------



## CajunKitty

Never had it

Ice cream crepes


----------



## JC327

never tried it

starfruit


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it

Garlic bread?


----------



## JC327

love it

dark chocolate


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it; as an ingredient. 

chocolate fondant?


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it

mochi ice cream


----------



## JC327

never tried it

passion fruit


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

don't remember, but I've tried it!

Churros?


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

nuttella on toast?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

LOVE IT. But I can't have any :c

noodles?


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

spicy tuna roll


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried the spicy one

caramels?


----------



## JC327

never tried it

maultaschen


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it - it's pasta with filling right?

layer cake?


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

blueberry muffins?


----------



## JC327

like it

banana nut bread


----------



## BeautyMuch

Never tried it.

M&amp;M's with peanutbutter?


----------



## JC327

Love it

white rice


----------



## Courtnee

love it.

sticky rice?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Chips?


----------



## Courtnee

love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sushi?


----------



## Allison H

Like it, if it's inverted or without the nori all together.

Wasabi peas?


----------



## Courtnee

love em.

bujah mix (cant spell it)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H

Like it.

Haggis?


----------



## Courtnee

umm, never tried it.

sweet corn?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it.

tuna sandwich?


----------



## Courtnee

LOOOOVE IT!!! :w00t:

chipy sandwhich?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it o:

Green smoothies?


----------



## slinka

Love those (sans celery. ew)

dates?


----------



## Courtnee

looove them.

natural peanuts?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like them. 

Lemon sorbet?


----------



## Courtnee

never had it.

coffee kick ice cream?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it.

tomato soup?


----------



## JC327

love it

lentils


----------



## CaseyR

Love it (at least in soup)!

Tandoori chicken?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it. 

Rice?


----------



## Courtnee

love it.

reeses peanut butter cups?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried them - I want to though o:

popcorn?


----------



## JC327

LikePuzzlePieces said:


> Never tried them - I want to though o:
> 
> popcorn?


You really need to try Reeces peanut butter cups they are delicious!


----------



## JC327

Love it

rice pudding


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

I will then o: !

Love it!

Twinkies? (never tried them but heard so much about them)


----------



## CaseyR

Like them. (Though they always got crushed in y lunch bag as a kid lol).

Naked Grape (my wine of choice atm).


----------



## JC327

never tried it 

coconut kit kat


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never tried it.

baked potatoes?


----------



## CaseyR

Love them (lived off them for a year, literally!)

Potato pancakes?


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it... so neeeed to though.

skittles?


----------



## CaseyR

They're amazing; definitely a fav of mine!

___________________________________

Love them

M&amp;M's


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love them

green smoothie?


----------



## Courtnee

Never had one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

guavas?


----------



## JC327

love it

soursop


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

pea soup


----------



## JC327

like it

corn bread


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

sashimi?


----------



## JC327

never tried it

white chocolate and cranberry cookies


----------



## Courtnee

mmm, tried it and looooved it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

walnuts?


----------



## JC327

hate it (dont hate them but not my favorite)

chocolate oatmeal


----------



## Courtnee

hate it not, im j/k I love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I know exactly what you mean @@JC327 , I have been like that too)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

chocolate fudge.


----------



## JC327

Love it

banana nut bread


----------



## Courtnee

love it.

Rumballs?


----------



## JC327

never tried it

bacon egg and cheese bagel


----------



## Allison H

Like it!

French fries?


----------



## JC327

Love it

German potato salad


----------



## Courtnee

Never tried it

ginger?


----------



## JC327

like it

chai latte


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

Bavarian coffee?


----------



## Allison H

Like it.

Fried green beans?


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it.

carrots?


----------



## JC327

love it

blue cheese


----------



## Sunflowercake

hate it with a passion lol

crab legs?


----------



## JC327

hate it

Passion fruit


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Grape juice?


----------



## JC327

Love it

Pretzel with butter


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Nachos with Salsa


----------



## JC327

love it

cheddar cheese


----------



## Sunflowercake

Like it

Mac and cheese


----------



## JC327

love it

wurst salad


----------



## Sunflowercake

Love it!!!

Pineapple upside down cake


----------



## JC327

Love it!

coconut Kit Kat


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!!

Mars chocolate bars


----------



## JC327

love it

Yogurt with strawberries


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

dulce de letche ice cream


----------



## JC327

Absolutely love it

chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

mochi ice cream


----------



## JC327

never tried it

apple bread


----------



## Sunflowercake

Never tried it

Gnocchi


----------



## JC327

never tried it

pumpkin pesto


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

spaghetti squash pizza


----------



## JC327

never tried it

Pumpkin champagne


----------



## Sunflowercake

never tried it

Kit Kats


----------



## JC327

love it

Rice Krispies treats


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

scrambled eggs


----------



## JC327

love it

crepes


----------



## Sunflowercake

Love it

Empanadas


----------



## JC327

love it need to make some soon

Lebkuchen


----------



## Adelee

Never tried it
coq au vin


----------

